# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2015



## Vince (1 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2015 às 02:14)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vento de SSW a aumentar de intensidade!

Vou com *14,1ºc* e *94%hr*

Nesta carta das 00h, mostra a frente fria em aproximação:





E aqui na imagem radar das 1:50h, a frente já em terra ,nas regiões do Minho


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2015 às 07:05)

Bom dia,

Maio começa bem chuvoso, chuva persistente e por vezes com intensidade, sigo com *13 mm* até ao momento. 

Se se mantiver assim ao longo do dia os acumulados vão ser elevados  

13.9 ºc actuais e 98% de humidade.

Vento SW 14 Km/h

Entretanto o ano hidrológico já ultrapassa os 900 mm, sigo com *915,3 mm* desde 01/10/2014


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2015 às 07:23)

Não pára de chover, *15 mm *acumulados e a subir.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2015 às 07:55)

Bom dia.

A chuva ficou mais consistente agora ao final da madrugada.
O acumulado é de *8,4 mm*.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de *S\SSO*.

*Tatual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2015 às 08:18)

Continua esta chuva persistente, sigo com *20 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia,
Dia bem invernal pelo Porto. Chuva persistente, por vezes moderada e puxada a vento, há já várias horas. 
Alguma neblina a cobrir os topos dos edifícios mais altos neste momento. A minha estação de referência, Lordelo, está off. A mais próxima com registo de precipitação está em Nevogilde e já vai nos 20,3 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2015 às 11:41)

Chove, chove, chove sem parar...  Com alguma intensidade. 
O nevoeiro adensa-se neste momento.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Mai 2015 às 11:52)

Por cá vai nos 28.7mm


----------



## james (1 Mai 2015 às 12:17)

Bom dia ,

Muita chuva por  ca , tem chovido toda a noite e manha


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2015 às 13:12)

Há alguns minutos atrás era este o panorama; chuva fraca e muito persistente (ver em HD):
Um pouco mais forte agora e com nevoeiro mais fechado.


----------



## james (1 Mai 2015 às 13:23)

E chove ,chove ,sem parar . . .

Agora cai com intensidade , chove ininterruptamente a já 12 horas

E ainda e so o inicio de 4 dias invernais !


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2015 às 14:25)

Boas!

Aqui o acumulado é de *29,4mm* até ao momento.


----------



## Thomar (1 Mai 2015 às 16:08)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> (...)
> 
> Entretanto o ano hidrológico já ultrapassa os 900 mm, sigo com *915,3 mm* desde 01/10/2014



*Snifa*, boa tarde. 
Desde que tu fazes registos e comparando com as normais para o Porto, esses *915mm* estão dentro da média com poucos desvios ou não?
Belos acumulados (para esta hora do dia *25/30mm*!) aí no litoral norte!


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 16:19)

Acumulados em mm desde as 0h (23:00 utc) nas estações IPMA até às 15h (14:00 utc), para comparação com as estações privadas:

V.N.Cerveira: *32,7*
Braga, Merelim: 27,4
Lamas de Mouro: 8,1
Monçao, Valinha: 7,6
V.Castelo, Chafé: *44,8*
Cabril (Gerês): 28,4
Cabeceiras de Basto: 22,2
Pedras Rubras: *39,6*
Porto, S.Gens: *33,2*
Luzim: 11,4
Montalegre: 7,5

Ponte de Lima e V.Castelo estão a funcionar mal.

Portanto, como se vê pelos totais, é essencialmente um evento chuvoso do litoral.


----------



## james (1 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

E continua a chover sem parar , já la vão 16 horas seguidas

Tatual : 17 graus centigrados
PA:  1017 hPa
HR :  98 %


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2015 às 18:25)

Boas!
Dia de muita chuva pelo Porto e Gaia
Vou com 38,4mm
Bela rega!!

Atuais 14,9ºc e humidade muito alta , 99%

Base das nuvens a 19metros.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2015 às 19:06)

Boa tarde, 

Simplesmente não para de chover há já muitas horas consecutivas 

Sigo com *48.8 mm *acumulados até ao momento 

O ISEP aqui perto segue com *47.2 mm* 

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.php

Está a ser um belo dia de chuva


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2015 às 19:12)

Thomar disse:


> *Snifa*, boa tarde.
> Desde que tu fazes registos e comparando com as normais para o Porto, esses *915mm* estão dentro da média com poucos desvios ou não?
> Belos acumulados (para esta hora do dia *25/30mm*!) aí no litoral norte!



Boas Thomar,

esse valor está abaixo da média quando comparado com os registos Porto/S Gens que estão no site do IPMA.

Fazendo as contas e desde 1/10/2014 até 30/04/2015 deveriam ter caído uns 971,9 mm em média.

A média anual do Porto ultrapassa os 1200 mm


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 19:20)

Snifa disse:


> Simplesmente não para de chover há já muitas horas consecutivas
> 
> Sigo com *48.8 mm *acumulados até ao momento
> 
> O ISEP aqui perto segue com *47.2 mm*



Uma das características notáveis desta precipitação é a sua regularidade ao longo do tempo:





Total: *50,2 mm*





Total: *48,1 mm*

Quase inacreditável no caso de S.Gens 




Total: *39,3mm*


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2015 às 19:37)

O gráfico da estação de S. Gens é mesmo a "cara" do que tem acontecido por aqui ao longo das últimas 14 horas!
Já chega desta chuva fraca a moderada, muito persistente e chatinha... queremos é uma boa e animada trovoada!


----------



## james (1 Mai 2015 às 21:32)

Já la vão praticamente 20 horas a chover ininterruptamente , de madrugada e manha de forma moderada , a partir da tarde de forma fraca , mas sempre persistente .

O meu pluviômetro esta avariado , mas vendo estacoes das proximidades , deve ser superior a 50 mm .

Tatual : 16 graus centigrados

P.S . nem de propósito , a chuva aumenta de intensidade


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2015 às 21:38)

Boas, 

sigo com *49.4 mm* acumulados e chove


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 22:32)

Penso que o registo pluviométrico de S.Gens não está a funcionar bem. A probabilidade de a curva dos acumulados horários ter uma tal regularidade é muito pequena e sem ser confirmada por nenhuma outra estação, oficial ou privada, leva-me a concluir que algo não está correcto: parece uma típica curva de vazamento, perfeita demais para representar a evolução da precipitação que não apresenta esse perfil em nenhum outro local. Nunca vi um gráfico pluviométrico semelhante.













Deixo à vossa consideração...


----------



## Snifa (1 Mai 2015 às 22:35)

Sempre a chover, sigo com *50.6 mm *acumulados neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2015 às 23:29)

Boas,
Acumulado vai em *40,6mm*
Continua a chuva fraca e persistente!

O ISEP atingiu agora os *50mm
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.php


*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Mai 2015 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

A chuva foi caindo de forma persistente ao logo do dia, ora fraca, ora moderada.
O acumulado segue nos *33,8 mm*.
Neste momento a chuva é fraca, pelo que o acumulado do dia não deverá sofrer grandes variações.
O vento sopra fraco de S.
Este evento de hoje foi bastante propício a bons acumulados junto ao litoral e não tanto no interior.
Sensivelmente daqui para a zona mais interior do nosso litoral norte, o acumulado deverá ser o dobro do por lá registado. Quanto mais perto do mar, maiores os acumulados, sendo que já se ultrapassaram os 50 mm. Muito bom evento...
Relativamente a *Luzim-Penafiel*, a única estação (uma RUEMA) do interior do distrito do Porto (e do Douro Litoral), o acumulado segue nos *18,7mm* aproximadamente (faltam os dados das 23h e das 24h).


*Tatual: 15,0ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Mai 2015 às 23:41)

Belo acumulados nas estações do litoral norte





Radar


----------



## james (2 Mai 2015 às 01:58)

24 horas a chover ininterruptamente

E agora puxada a vento que sopra com alguma intensidade !


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 02:00)

Boas!
Fechei o dia de ontem com 40,9mm 
O rate máximo foi de 15,8mm/h

Ponto de orvalho chegou aos 14,8ºC

Atualmente estão 14,7ºC com 99%hr 
Vento de Sul , com o rajadas a aumentar velocidade.
1mm acumulado.

---
Olhando para o mapa do WU , vejo que os acumulados de algumas estações estão bem mais abaixo do valor real..  com esta chuva fraca penso que se torna difícil para os pluviômetros de parede baixa acumular, o que não acontece com os da DAVIS por exemplo.


----------



## Stinger (2 Mai 2015 às 02:49)

Sismo aqui sentido . tremeu a casa


----------



## ipinto (2 Mai 2015 às 02:53)

Sismo, até assustou...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 02:58)

Senti aqui também !!


----------



## james (2 Mai 2015 às 02:59)

Esta noite tem de tudo , chuva , vento  e tremores de terra . Assustou , pensei que tinha de fugir para a rua .


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Mai 2015 às 03:02)

Pelo mapa dos sismos do IPMA foi um sismo de magnitude 3 na escala de Richter.


----------



## meteoamador (2 Mai 2015 às 03:04)

Sismo Muito sentido aqui também   continua a chover.


----------



## martinus (2 Mai 2015 às 03:07)

Eu também senti e enviei o registo para o IPMA. Senti um barulho parecido com trovoada ou explosão distante e depois a onda a passar no solo.


----------



## meteoamador (2 Mai 2015 às 03:20)

Mesmo no centro de Braga!


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Mai 2015 às 03:34)

Estava já na cama quando começo a ouvir um rugido cada vez mais alto. Foram segundos de grande confusão neste cérebro. Pensei de imediato que fosse trovoada mas sabia que não haviam condições para tal, pensei também que fossem foguetes, só que a esta hora da madrugada também era estranho. Quando senti a cama a desviar ligeiramente as minhas dúvidas desvaneceram-se. Isto tudo nuns 3/4 segundos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 04:31)

Deixo aqui os gráfico dos acumulados de ontem

Na minha , total de *40,9mm*:





No ISEP , total de *50,8mm*:


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 04:34)

Nevoeiro completamente cerrado, *100%HR*
Tudo molhado 
Acumulado:*1,3mm *


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2015 às 07:12)

Bom dia,

Continua o nevoeiro cerrado pelo Porto; são já várias horas assim.
De momento não chove e estão 15,6ºC.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Mai 2015 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Estava a dormir e acordei com o sismo. Senti a cama a mexer e ouvi uns vidros que tenho aqui em casa a tremerem a fazerem barulho.

Neste momento está céu muito nublado e não chove.


----------



## james (2 Mai 2015 às 10:46)

Bom dia , 

Continua a chover sem parar , com muito vento também , já la vão 32 horas a chover sem parar , com um tremor de terra e tudo pelo meio .

Tatual : 16 graus centigrados


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2015 às 11:08)

Bom dia, 

ontem terminei o dia com *51.8 mm* acumulados 

Hoje menos chuva e mais à base de morrinha leve, sigo com *2.8 mm* até ao momento.

14.6 ºc actuais, vento SSW 16 Km/h

Algum nevoeiro presente.

Também me apercebi do sismo desta madrugada, um leve tremor parecido com a vibração ligeira da passagem de um veículo pesado na rua, durou apenas uns 3/4 segundos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 13:13)

Deixo aqui os acumulados das estações do IPMA e também algumas estações privadas do WU ( coloquei os acumulados do dia 1 + a 1ªhora dia 2)


----------



## WiiSky70 (2 Mai 2015 às 15:18)

Proteção civil em Matosinhos


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Mai 2015 às 19:50)

Boas!
Esta tarde ainda tivemos rajadas na ordem dos *50km/h*
Chuva fraca por aqui 

E o que aí bem


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2015 às 22:05)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia encoberto com ligeiras abertas durante a tarde e sem chuva, começa neste momento a cair uma chuvinha fraca.


----------



## StormRic (2 Mai 2015 às 22:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui os acumulados das estações do IPMA e também algumas estações privadas do WU ( coloquei os acumulados do dia 1 + a 1ªhora dia 2)



 excelente trabalho!

Notável o contraste litoral/interior e nem mesmo o nordeste do Minho escapa a este contraste. É pena não termos os antigos udómetros do Gerês e outras serras.

Os valores de  V.Castelo e Massarelos têm que ir para o lixo e tenho estado a desconfiar de Arouca, não só por estes últimos dias mas já desde Abril.
Encontraste uma WU para pôr em cima do "zero" de Ponte de Lima.
De resto os valores parecem-me bastante consistentes.
Deixo só a sugestão de colocar a data na imagem.

Está quase pronta a análise da precipitação de Abril e classificação do mês.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 00:02)

Boa noite,
Aqui também começou a chover pelas 22h , o acumulado do dia de ontem (sábado) é de *2,8mm*
Rate máximo de *1,8mm/h *às 00:33h

Máxima de *16,1ºC* 
Minima de *13,6ºC
*
Hoje domingo , já com *0,5mm*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 00:06)

Algum vento também, e chuva um pouco mais forte, com pingos grossos.
Está fresco, 14,7ºC atuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Mai 2015 às 00:57)

Vento e chuva moderada


----------



## james (3 Mai 2015 às 01:44)

Noite de muita chuva e vento


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 03:09)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, rajadas fortes de SSW!

À frente fria deve estar aqui em cima :


----------



## cookie (3 Mai 2015 às 08:44)

Agora no tópico certo  dia invernal à excepção da temperatura. Vento moderado e chuva certinha moderada.


----------



## james (3 Mai 2015 às 10:23)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de chuva e vento , sem parar desde por volta da meia - noite !

Tatual : 16 graus centigrados
PA: 1010 hPa
HR: 98 %


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Mais uma madrugada e manhã bem regadas pelo Porto ocidental! 
13,7 mm acumulados e 15,2ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Mai 2015 às 10:48)

Por cá acumulado de 14.1mm e continua


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2015 às 10:49)

Também por cá a noite foi de chuva, geralmente fraca a moderada.
Ontem terminei o dia com *4,1mm* de acumulado.
Hoje o acumulado segue nos *20,1 mm*.
O vento tem soprado fraco, tornando-se moderado agora pela manhã.
A chuva está persistente, mas poderá eventualmente ter algumas pausas. O grosso da precipitação, segundo os modelos meteorológicos* ALADIN,* *ECMWF *e* WRF*, cairá a partir da metade da próxima madrugada até ao final da manhã.

*Tatual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 96%
*​*Continuação de excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2015 às 11:03)

Bom dia,

Chuva e mais chuva, por vezes intensa, sigo com *17 mm* acumulados até ao momento. 

14.9 ºc actuais

Mais uma boa rega aqui no nosso Litoral Norte


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 11:12)

Um pequeno vídeo de há pouco (ver em HD):


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 12:36)

E umas fotos:



Light rain. Porto, 03-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Light rain. Porto, 03-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Light rain. Porto, 03-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2015 às 12:52)

A chuva continua, sigo com *20 mm *acumulados neste momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 14:55)

Boas ,

Vento bastante forte com rajadas que já chegaram aos *55km/h de SUL*
Acumulado segue nos* 17,8mm*
Intensidade máxima de *16,6,mm/h às 8:42h
*
Minima de *13,6ºC 
*
Atuais *15,3ºC* com *99%HR *
Vento de SSW / S a *27km/h*


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 15:11)

Chuva a diminuir e nevoeiro a entrar.
20,1mm acumulados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 15:53)

Deixo aqui os acumulados das estações do IPMA e também algumas estações privadas do WU ( coloquei os acumulados do dia 2 + a 1ªhora dia 3)


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 15:59)

Belo dia que está lá fora: 
Chuva fraca, nevoeiro, vento; um belo dia de primavera no Porto!


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2015 às 17:24)

Não pára de chover um minuto que seja, sigo com 28.4 mm acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 17:28)

O mesmo por aqui , chuva e mais chuva !!
Acumulados 24,2mm

Rajadas moderadas a fortes:assobio:


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2015 às 17:38)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá a chuva é persistente...
O acumulado vai em *35,8mm*, com 3,3 mm na última hora.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

*Tatual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2015 às 19:53)

Boas,

a chuva persiste por aqui, acompanhada de nevoeiro. 

O acumulado está nos *30.6 mm* neste momento 

Com a chuva prevista para amanhã o mês de Maio deve ultrapassar os 100 mm


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 20:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Um pequeno vídeo de há pouco (ver em HD):





João Pedro disse:


> E umas fotos:





João Pedro disse:


> Belo dia que está lá fora:



 dá gosto ver isto! (e ouvir!) 

Olhem o que lá vem:


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 20:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui os acumulados das estações do IPMA e também algumas estações privadas do WU ( coloquei os acumulados do dia 2 + a 1ªhora dia 3)



 grande trabalho!

Os acumulados hoje e amanhã vão ser excepcionais! Fabuloso início de Maio, um autêntico inverno atrasadíssimo!

PS: mandem é qualquer coisinha cá mais para sul...


----------



## james (3 Mai 2015 às 20:25)

Dia da mae com céu nublado com alguma neblina , dando um certo mistério , chuva e vento , o que se pode pedir mais ?

Fantástico dia de maio .


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 20:32)

Aqui vou com 26,9mm acumuladoss

O ISEP vai com 31mm, bela rega


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 21:07)

Boa noite,

Quase quase não chove neste momento, uma pinguinha aqui e ali. Vim agora da rua e está quente, 16,6ºC.
Acumulados ligeiramente menores pelo Porto ocidental; 21,8mm.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mai 2015 às 21:32)

E cá está ela de volta! 
23,1mm.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mai 2015 às 21:35)

Chove com alguma intensidade, 31.2 mm acumulados


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 22:11)

Off-topic: resumo da precipitação de Abril no Litoral Norte (ainda não há tópico Resumo de Abril?)


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mai 2015 às 22:15)

StormRic disse:


> (ainda não há tópico Resumo de Abril?)


Penso que ainda não foi criado ..


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 23:09)

Razão da precipitação tão persistente no norte: frente fria que era estacionária e agora vai retroceder por passar a frente quente. O centro depressionário continua em cavamento, passará ao largo da Galiza com 992 ou 991 hPa.






E claro, vem lá a frente fria depois do sector quente...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2015 às 23:39)

Boa noite.

Por cá finalmente a chuva abranda, chuviscando apenas.
A base das nuvens está a menos de 50 metros de altura.
O vento sopra fraco neste instante.
O acumulado de hoje é de *42,2 mm*.
Estamos então na perspectiva de termos uma madrugada e manhã de muita chuva e vento qb. Esperemos que sem estragos...

*Tatual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mai 2015 às 23:56)

Imagem do radar de Arouca (23h):





Precipitação acumulada em 1h.

Veremos então o que nos reserva a madrugada e manhã.
O chuvisco mantêm-se, não tendo alteração no acumulado do dia.

Boa semana para todos!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2015 às 00:13)

Precipitação mais forte a entrar de novo no Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 00:32)

Boas,
O acumulado de ontem ficou pelos* 28,6mm*
Agora começa a chover mais forte também por aqui !

Radar*:




*
Deixo aqui o mapa dos acumulados de ontem :
*



*
De Setúbal para sul , nada acumulou..


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 00:47)

Chuvada agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 00:54)

Já com 1,5mm 
Rate atual 5,6mm/h


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

Por aqui também vai chovendo bem.


----------



## ipinto (4 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

Chove a potes agora..


----------



## boneli (4 Mai 2015 às 01:21)

Boa noite.

Olhando para o radar o "melhor" ainda está para vir..estou curioso para ver os acumulados que os colegas vão apresentar no final do dia de hoje!!!

Acho que os 50 mm facilmente serão ultrapassados aqui nos distritos de Viana, Braga e Porto....a ver vamos!

Pelo que vi no GFS  a precipitação mais forte será durante a manhã e inicio da tarde.


----------



## Lightning (4 Mai 2015 às 01:35)

Divirtam-se por mim, sff.  









> *Storm Forecast
> Valid: Mon 04 May 2015 06:00 to Tue 05 May 2015 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Mon 04 May 2015 00:03
> 
> A level 2 was issued for N Portugal and NW Spain mainly for tornadoes and severe convective wind gusts.*


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 01:42)

Acho que é a primeira vez que vejo o Estofex a colocar nível dois nesta zona. Veremos o que sucede.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 01:48)

Chuva puxada a vento , rajadas superiores a 50km/h!

Está incrível lá fora :assobio:


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 01:50)

Por aqui apenas chove com alguma intensidade. O vento é quase nulo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 02:14)

Atividade eléctrica


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 03:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Agora começa a chover mais forte também por aqui !





Joaopaulo disse:


> Atividade eléctrica



Espectáculo à vista! A análise também explica o que está a acontecer, com a formação daquela linha de instabilidade no sector quente e a frente quente que efectivamente recuou para NW (mas como é já frente quente diremos que avançou).
Tenho a impressão de que o centro depressionário está a cavar mais do que o esperado, já vai em 994 hPa. Vigiem a evolução da pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 03:28)

StormRic disse:


> Espectáculo à vista! A análise também explica o que está a acontecer, com a formação daquela linha de instabilidade no sector quente e a frente quente que efectivamente recuou para NW (mas como é já frente quente diremos que avançou).
> Tenho a impressão de que o centro depressionário está a cavar mais do que o esperado, já vai em 994 hPa. Vigiem a evolução da pressão atmosférica.



Que bicho! Se isso chega assim a terra pode dar que falar.


Por aqui a chuva parou e mantém-se tudo relativamente calmo, para já.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 03:36)

Ligeira diferença entre a análise do NHC e do MetOffice:





Quando chegar à costa das ilhas britânicas estará nos 986 hPa.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 04:22)

Mais para o interior, a precipitação na última hora  (os zeros são estações cujo registo pluviométrico não está a funcionar).


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2015 às 05:16)

Vem lá da grossa.. Começa a chover bem e o sat24 já mostra descargas bem perto..


----------



## Stinger (4 Mai 2015 às 05:20)

O litoral centro é que parece que vai levar com tudo


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2015 às 05:35)

Stinger disse:


> O litoral centro é que parece que vai levar com tudo


Espera mais um pouco...


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

ontem terminei o dia com *32.8 mm* acumulados.

Hoje sigo com *11.4 mm* até ao momento.

O vento de S/SSW sopra com rajadas bastante fortes.

16.4 ºc actuais , pressão em queda acentuada.

Maio/2015  já ultrapassa os 100 mm, sigo com *100,8 mm *


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2015 às 07:40)

Trovão forte! Chove bem..


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 07:40)

Bom dia ,

Noite de temporal por aqui !

Neste momento nao chove , mas o vento forte e o ceu muito carregado com as nuvens de SO a percorrerem o ceu a grande velocidade mostram que deve vir ai mais qualquer coisa .


----------



## MicaMito (4 Mai 2015 às 08:07)

Aveiro tá-lhe a dar bem!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 08:14)

Pressão atual 999.97mb a descer rapidamente


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 08:18)

Boas, 

por aqui chove com pingas grossas, o acumulado  subiu para os *12.2 mm.*

Pressão em queda rápida.

Vamos ver se se formam células logo atrás da frente fria


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2015 às 08:30)

Mais um trovão abocado


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 08:43)

Pressão  999,3mb
Taxa de -0,77mb/h


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 08:44)

Para Oeste já se vislumbra o limite da frente com bastante claridade e abertas.

Para já, a sensação que dá  é que este evento está a ser aquém das espectativas aqui no Norte, mas vamos aguardar pelo resto do dia. 

De qualquer modo os últimos dias têm sido bem regados por aqui 

Não chove de momento e o vento diminuiu um pouco de intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 08:52)

Sim, bastante claridade para o mar!

O vento rodou para SSE / SE
Pressão em queda, 998,3hpa

Durante a noite, rajada máxima de 68km/h


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 09:00)

Onde está a frente? Vamos ver se adivinham... 




A lista das 100 últimas descargas tem estado a ser renovada cada 15 a 20 minutos. Claro que já perdi a conta ao total de descargas...


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 09:06)

Óbvio que os modelos falharam redondamente na modelação da precipitação para esta manhã. 


Ficou tudo muito mais a sul do que era previsto. Veremos as próximas horas.


Por aqui sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2015 às 09:06)

Só tinhas que vir 100km mais a sul.

A frente é bem intensa entre Leiria e Viseu, onde estou!

Depois da passagem da frente há o núcleo da depressão que pode reservar algumas surpresas pontuais (mais para o norte do país), mas o essencial é uma notória entrada de ar frio por detrás da depressão, que vai trazer míimas baixas Terça e Quarta, mas depois volta o calor.



Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui chove com pingas grossas, o acumulado  subiu para os *12.2 mm.*
> 
> ...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 09:27)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Óbvio que os modelos falharam redondamente na modelação da precipitação para esta manhã.
> 
> 
> Ficou tudo muito mais a sul do que era previsto. Veremos as próximas horas.
> ...





irpsit disse:


> Só tinhas que vir 100km mais a sul.
> 
> A frente é bem intensa entre Leiria e Viseu, onde estou!
> 
> Depois da passagem da frente há o núcleo da depressão que pode reservar algumas surpresas pontuais (mais para o norte do país), mas o essencial é uma notória entrada de ar frio por detrás da depressão, que vai trazer míimas baixas Terça e Quarta, mas depois volta o calor.



Então já adivinharam onde está a frente? Acho que não.
Vejam só a carta de superfície das 6h  (há 2h e meia portanto); e a posição e cavamento do núcleo depressionário:


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 09:42)

Muito escuro para S / SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 09:55)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito escuro para S / SW


Está a aproximar-se


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 10:01)

Já chove com rajadas :assobio:


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Mai 2015 às 10:02)

Por aqui grande fiasco.... Praticamente nao choveu de madrugada e só houve um aguaceiro moderado (cerca de 20 minutos) por volta das 9h


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2015 às 10:07)

A frente está no final da faixa de nebulosidade vísivel no satélite, desde São Miguel às Berlengas e depois ao largo da costa portuguesa, curvando para noroeste  e direcção ao centro depressionário. Uma frente quente ondula pelo Golfo de Biscaia e pela França, unindo-se depois a outra frente entre a Polónia e Ilhas Faroé.

Adivinhei? 



StormRic disse:


> Então já adivinharam onde está a frente? Acho que não.
> Vejam só a carta de superfície das 6h  (há 2h e meia portanto); e a posição e cavamento do núcleo depressionário:





+


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 10:16)

Chove bem agora e puxada a rajadas de vento de SSW 

*13 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 10:39)

Chove com grande intensidade 

Cortinas de chuva a passarem de sul para norte


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 10:42)

Grande chuvada agora 

*14.8 mm* e a subir.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 10:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está a aproximar-se



Deixo umas fotos que tirei , quando a linha de instabilidade ainda estava a sul, zona de Ovar:



Clouds_4Mai15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_4Mai15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_4Mai15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 10:54)

Continua a chuva intensa por aqui!

Atuais *15,5ºC* com *95%HR*
Base das nuvens baixo, bastante nevoeiro 

Pressão *998,6hpa *a descer.

Rajadas de* S /* *SSE* fortes , ainda agora uma de *55km/h*
Acumulado *11,4mm *com rate atual de *13,6mm/h*


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 10:54)

Chove intensamente, até faz "fumo"  

*16.4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2015 às 10:57)

Finalmente tiveste a tua chuva forte aí no Porto


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 11:00)

irpsit disse:


> Finalmente tiveste a tua chuva forte aí no Porto



E não parece que passe tão cedo, está muito fechado e escuro o tempo .

Nem se vê Gaia, a chuva parece nevoeiro


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 11:02)

Snifa disse:


> Chove intensamente, até faz "fumo"
> 
> *16.4 mm* acumulados.


ISEP regista agora uma acumulado de *18.54 mm*
* 
*
Intensidade da chuva máxima: *23.88 mm/h às 10:57 


*


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 11:07)

Belo temporal lá fora!!
Aqui ando sempre a correr atrás do prejuízo, vou com *12,6mm*

Rate max* 15,4mm/h às 10:59h*


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 11:13)

*20 mm* atingidos no ISEP.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html

Continua a chuva


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 11:19)

Chuva torrencial!!


----------



## irpsit (4 Mai 2015 às 11:24)

No radar vê-se a chuva forte entra Arouca e Braga, deslocando-se progressivamente para este-nordeste. Portanto Braga-Gerês e a parte mais norte de Trás-os-Montes vão ser bem regados!
O resto do país está calmo.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 11:25)

*20.4 mm *acumulados por aqui 

Chuva e mais chuva


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Mai 2015 às 11:26)

Bom dia. 
Chuva moderada/forte e persistente


----------



## guimeixen (4 Mai 2015 às 11:31)

Bom dia,
Chove bem por aqui.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Mai 2015 às 11:39)

Chuva forte e persistente


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 11:45)

Bom dia, sou do centro mas precisava saber.

Alguém do Porto que  me diga se há problemas na zona da Foz do Douro e da Ribeira.
Obrigada,


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 11:51)

Muita chuva !


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 11:59)

Rajadas fortes de Sul / SSE 
Ainda agora uma de *63km/h:assobio:*
Continua a chover


----------



## WiiSky70 (4 Mai 2015 às 12:05)

Aqui no terraço já acumula algum !


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 12:13)

Rajada de *69,2km/h:assobio::assobio:*
Acumulados* 14,4mm

*


----------



## cookie (4 Mai 2015 às 12:42)

Dia de forte temporal. Chuve que chega a ser torrencial!
Vento moderado com rajadas que nos empurram para onde querem. 16 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 12:44)

Acumulados das estações do IPMA e também estações privadas do WU ( coloquei os acumulados do dia 3 + a 1ªhora dia 4)


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 13:12)

Grande ventania, até empurra na rua e  assobia nas janelas :assobio:

Registo rajadas frequentes entre 55/65Km/h de SSW/SW, a máxima até ao momento foi de *71 Km/h *de SSW às 12:48 h

Já não chove há algum tempo, sigo com *21.8 mm* acumulados.

Temperatura amena com 17.5 ºc actuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 13:35)

Incrível, rajada de *100Km/h *agora mesmo


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 13:47)

Rio tinto: Rajada de* 113 Km/h *
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2#history


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 13:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Incrível, rajada de *100Km/h *agora mesmo



Grande ventania, vai tudo pelo ar


----------



## smpereira (4 Mai 2015 às 14:04)

Mas que ventania, rajadas fortíssimas, vai havendo abertas e o sol la vai espreitando de vez em quando.
Já não chove a um tempo depois de uma manhã bem chuvosa, depois de uns 4 dias bem chuvosos aqui pelo norte que fez uns bons acumulados


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 14:06)

Isto está a ficar perigoso, rajadas fortíssimas que andam perto ou superam mesmo os 100 Km/h.

Só olho para os vidros com receio que algum parta com a pressão do vento.

(estou a reportar de um 14º andar )

Só gostava de ter uma estação no topo do prédio ( a uns 16 andares de altura )  as rajadas certamente já andam acima dos 100/110 Km/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 14:12)

Impressionante ventania!


----------



## Stinger (4 Mai 2015 às 14:20)

Como tinha referido o centro é que levou com tudo praticamente , por aqui muito vento mas é só isso , de manha choveu tambem bastante


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 14:21)

Snifa disse:


> Isto está a ficar perigoso, rajadas fortíssimas que andam perto ou superam mesmo os 100 Km/h.
> 
> Só olho para os vidros com receio que algum parta com a pressão do vento.
> 
> ...



A tua estação está num terraço ? pensava que estava no cimo do prédio..
Eu aqui estou num 5º andar ,e as rajadas de *100km/h*  de SSW são frequentes :assobio:


----------



## Stinger (4 Mai 2015 às 14:24)

Acho que quem quiser "verificar" tempo mais tempestuoso ou eventos de muita trovoada tem mesmo de ir paa o centro do pais pois aqui é sempre fiasco total


----------



## smpereira (4 Mai 2015 às 14:27)

Impressionante o barulho do vento, as rajadas começam se a  ouvir ao longe :assobio:


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 14:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A tua estação está num terraço ? pensava que estava no cimo do prédio..
> Eu aqui estou num 5º andar ,e as rajadas de *100km/h*  de SSW são frequentes :assobio:





Stinger disse:


> Acho que quem quiser "verificar" tempo mais tempestuoso ou eventos de muita trovoada tem mesmo de ir paa o centro do pais pois aqui é sempre fiasco total



A minha estação está no cimo/telhado do prédio que também é terraço ( daqueles que ocupam o cimo do prédio todo ) a uma altura de um 8 andar sensivelmente, eu neste momento não estou a reportar de casa, mas sim da zona da Boavista num 14 º andar, e era a este edifício que me referia, pois uma estação instalada aqui ficaria a uma altura de 16 andares 

Mais logo digo quanto registei na minha estação, mas seguramente que já anda nos 100 Km/h ou lá perto.


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2015 às 14:36)

Por aqui rajadas bastante poderosas de vez em quando, nota-se que o vento forte nos níveis médios volta e meia desce à superfície com grande intensidade durante algum tempo para logo a seguir acalmar.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Eu aqui estou num 5º andar ,e as rajadas de *100km/h*  de SSW são frequentes :assobio:



Estás a medir com anemometro?


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 14:47)

Consegui com o telemóvel fazer a ligação com o PC de casa,  ligar o programa e consultar os dados da estação.

A rajada máxima registada até ao momento é de *96 Km/h* de SW às 14:17 h.

Rajada máxima nos últimos 5 minutos : *80 Km/h* de SSW.

Temperatura actual : 17.0 ºc

Humidade: 87 %

Precipitação: *21.8 mm*

Pressão: 999.5 hpa

Segundo relatos há muitos ramos caídos no jardim do Marquês, num prédio há chapas que batem.

Mais logo digo o registo de rajada máxima no anemómetro analógico.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 14:48)

Vince disse:


> Por aqui rajadas bastante poderosas de vez em quando, nota-se que o vento forte nos níveis médios volta e meia desce à superfície com grande intensidade durante algum tempo para logo a seguir acalmar.
> 
> 
> 
> Estás a medir com anemometro?



Anemómetro da Davis vantage


----------



## Vince (4 Mai 2015 às 14:56)

A velocidade das nuvens a passar e entre as abertas as sombras reflectidas nos prédios, parecem um timelapse tal a velocidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 15:09)

Snifa disse:


> A minha estação está no cimo/telhado do prédio que também é terraço ( daqueles que ocupam o cimo do prédio todo ) a uma altura de um 8 andar sensivelmente, eu neste momento não estou a reportar de casa, mas sim da zona da Boavista num 14 º andar, e era a este edifício que me referia, pois uma estação instalada aqui ficaria a uma altura de 16 andares
> 
> Mais logo digo quanto registei na minha estação, mas seguramente que já anda nos 100 Km/h ou lá perto.



Eu também gostava de ter uma estação instalada no topo deste prédio , fica mesmo junto da rotunda de Santo Ovídeo - Gaia :





Está sensivelmente a uns 20/30 metros acima do meu , deve ter registos impressionantes :assobio:





Deves de o conseguir ver bem aí do Porto


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Mai 2015 às 15:23)

Continua a ventania insana por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 15:35)

E continua uma ventania incrível
Dados atuais , rajada de *106Km/h*





Onde já vão as rajadas de 80km/h previstas pelo IPMA para o Porto..


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 15:40)

Que ventania louca , varias rajadas já ultrapassaram os 100 km / h com toda a certeza ! ! !

E o maior vendaval este ano aqui , as pessoas quase não conseguem caminhar .

E infelizmente já com estragos , ha muitas arvores por aqui derrubadas , caiu uma arvore também no meu quintal .


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 15:45)

Stinger disse:


> Acsão meque quem quiser "verificar" tempo mais tempestuoso ou eventos de muita trovoada tem mesmo de ir paa o centro do pais pois aqui é sempre fiasco total



Na primavera sim , sem duvida .

Mas no outono sao mais intensos no Norte .


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 15:46)

Está perigoso lá fora :assobio::assobio:
Rajada de *111Km/h*


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 15:51)

Vento fortíssimo, na minha estação há pouco ( 15:35 h ) novo máximo com *101 Km/h* de SW.

vai tudo pelo ar, entretanto recomeça a chover


----------



## Thomar (4 Mai 2015 às 15:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Está perigoso lá fora :assobio::assobio:
> Rajada de *111Km/h*
> h


Valores de* 55km/h de vento médio* *com rajadas de 110km/h* são valores de respeito (tempestuosos)!!!
Pessoal do norte se possível partilhem algumas fotos ou vídeos dos estragos provocados pelo vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Chuva puxada a vento


----------



## 1337 (4 Mai 2015 às 15:55)

Vasos super pesados derrobados, é dia de feira e várias barracas daqui já voaram completamente, isto é incrível


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 15:56)

Isto esta perigoso , tive que ir a rua e quase que levei com um ramo na cara que vinha a voar não sei donde .


----------



## smpereira (4 Mai 2015 às 16:04)

Impressionante a intensidade do vento, até assusta  rajadas que ultrapassam bem os 100km/h


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 16:04)

*103 Km/h* novo máximo, bolas.. o vento até faz barulho ao passar entre os edifícios 

Aqui está a responsável por este vendaval medonho:


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 16:19)

Chove bem , vejo cortinas de chuva a passarem a toda velocidade


----------



## dj_teko (4 Mai 2015 às 16:20)

Vento e chuva forte está impossível palas de publicidade enormes arrancadas pela raiz vários ramos no chão


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 16:30)

Imagino o vendaval que deve estar na Torre da RTP  na parte virada a Sul


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2015 às 16:35)

Muito vento também por aqui.. Árvores no chão.. Folhas e mais folhas...


----------



## supercell (4 Mai 2015 às 16:45)

Que ventania é esta? 

Um site para ver a velocidade do vento em tempo real?


----------



## dj_teko (4 Mai 2015 às 16:48)

Ouvi agora relatos que o isqueiro da Maia estão a cair os vidros da torre alguém confirma na maia ?


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 16:50)

Nevoeiro , chuva e vento forte !!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 16:51)

supercell disse:


> Que ventania é esta?
> 
> Um site para ver a velocidade do vento em tempo real?


Estás em Aveiro ?
Tens várias estações aí perto :





http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROA4


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Mai 2015 às 16:54)

supercell disse:


> Que ventania é esta?
> 
> Um site para ver a velocidade do vento em tempo real?



http://earth.nullschool.net/
nao sei se é viável...


----------



## Veterano (4 Mai 2015 às 16:55)

Por Matosinhos claro com muito vento às rajadas e por vezes bátegas de chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 17:03)

Não aterrou ? 
http://www.flightradar24.com/TVF91AE/62ba74d


----------



## Maxispot (4 Mai 2015 às 17:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Não aterrou ?
> http://www.flightradar24.com/TVF91AE/62ba74d



Não aterrou e fez o "borrego" bem antes da pista, divergiu para o alternante, Lisboa. Mas quem veio antes e depois está a entrar sem exitações. Deve ser um piloto sem experiência no Porto, até porque naquela pista 17 funciona o ILS que traz o avião até á pista praticamente sozinho sendo necessário corrigir quando vai toca em caso de rajada. 
Mas aterrar com vento algo cruzado como está deve estar a dar umas imagens giras...


----------



## smpereira (4 Mai 2015 às 17:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Não aterrou ?
> http://www.flightradar24.com/TVF91AE/62ba74d


Não deve estar nada fácil para aterrar
http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR3AB/62b97bb


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 17:19)

TimeLapse que fiz esta tarde ( ver em HD 720p )


----------



## cookie (4 Mai 2015 às 17:20)

Brutal temporal. Árvores arrancadas, ramos partidos


----------



## smpereira (4 Mai 2015 às 17:31)

Chove bastante agora e com o vento a chuva completamente na horizontal, verdadeiro temporal neste momento


----------



## cookie (4 Mai 2015 às 17:32)

Mais fotos.
A mare muito alta (já não estava no pico)


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 17:40)

Mas que tarde ventosa!


A convecção fugiu toda para o interior. Cá no litoral estamos debaixo de um manto de nuvens baixas que vão dando uns borrifos de vez em quando.


----------



## cookie (4 Mai 2015 às 17:43)

Algumas das árvores que foram arrancadas e uma ficou apoiada no prédio


















E depois fiquei sem bateria no tlm.


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 17:45)

Vídeo que fiz ao início da tarde:


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 17:55)

Que temporal impressionante !

Já com estragos um pouco por todo o lado , a estrada nacional Barcelos - Viana esta cortada devido a queda de arvores de grande porte !


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 18:12)

Queda de árvore faz ferido grave em Braga:

http://visao.sapo.pt/queda-de-arvore-faz-um-ferido-grave-em-braga-e-um-ligeiro-em-esposende=f818594


Tiradas do Facebook:







Em Guimarães:


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 18:28)

Queda de árvore na Rua da Alegria, no Porto:











Queda de árvore no Hospital de Gaia:






 Escola básica, na Praça das Flores, no Porto:






Fonte:

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4548452

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Nacional/Interior.aspx?content_id=4548492


----------



## ruka (4 Mai 2015 às 18:39)

queda de árvore de grande porte na rotunda da boavista, um carro foi apanhado


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 19:08)

Peço aos membros do forum que me informem da situação nesta zona do Porto!   
Ainda não consegui contacto hoje. Haveram cortes de comunicações ou mesmo eléctricos?  
Alguém tem registos de estragos por lá???  Estou preocupada!!!
Façam-me este favor!


----------



## filipe cunha (4 Mai 2015 às 19:20)

Por cá 46,2mm e aumenta o vento


----------



## Andre Barbosa (4 Mai 2015 às 19:20)

Pelos vistos o senhor que foi atingido pela árvore aqui em Braga, já morreu...


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Mai 2015 às 19:21)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2015-05-04-Morreu-homem-atingido-pela-queda-de-uma-arvore-em-Braga

RIP


----------



## cookie (4 Mai 2015 às 19:22)

Candy disse:


> Peço aos membros do forum que me informem da situação nesta zona do Porto!
> Ainda não consegui contacto hoje. Haveram cortes de comunicações ou mesmo eléctricos?
> Alguém tem registos de estragos por lá???  Estou preocupada!!!
> Façam-me este favor!


Candy se ninguém souber esclarecee Ligue para a proteção civil do porto ou para os bombeiros.
Eu estou a reportar de Vila do Conde.


----------



## Candy (4 Mai 2015 às 19:25)

cookie disse:


> Candy se ninguém souber esclarecee Ligue para a proteção civil do porto ou para os bombeiros.
> Eu estou a reportar de Vila do Conde.


POis... queria ver se evitava isso.


----------



## dj_teko (4 Mai 2015 às 19:35)

Deixo aqui as condolências a família do senhor em braga  nós gostamos disto mas tem os seus ks.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 19:53)

Chove intensamente neste momento, puxada a vento


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 20:00)

Por aqui sigo com períodos de chuva intensa com o vento a acompanhar.


----------



## Snifa (4 Mai 2015 às 20:00)

Fortes rajadas de vento neste momento, rotação do vento para  WSW.

*24.8 mm* acumulados e chove


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 20:00)

dj_teko disse:


> Deixo aqui as condolências a família do senhor em braga  nós gostamos disto mas tem os seus ks.



Um dos nossos interesses é precisamente contribuir para alertar, prevenir e impedir tragédias como esta


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 20:05)

Snifa disse:


> Fortes rajadas de vento neste momento, rotação do vento para  WSW.
> 
> *24.8 mm* acumulados e chove



Temperatura a descer bem agora , atuais *12,6ºC
*
Vento a rodar para WSW aqui também !
Rajadas da ordem dos *70km/h  *e vento a *40km/h*
Acumulado subiu para os *17mm
*


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 20:10)

Meu deus que chuvada!!!!


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 20:10)

Diluvio


----------



## guimeixen (4 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

O radar de Arouca parou às 16h50. Só temos o radar de Loulé. Norte e maior parte do Centro "às escuras".


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Mai 2015 às 20:22)

Continuam as rajadas fortes!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 20:23)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Meu deus que chuvada!!!!





james disse:


> Diluvio





guimeixen disse:


> Chove torrencialmente agora!



Rain alarm:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2015 às 20:34)

Candy disse:


> Peço aos membros do forum que me informem da situação nesta zona do Porto!
> Ainda não consegui contacto hoje. Haveram cortes de comunicações ou mesmo eléctricos?
> Alguém tem registos de estragos por lá???  Estou preocupada!!!
> Façam-me este favor!


Candy, vivo e trabalho ligeiramente acima do retângulo vermelho na imagem e para além da chuva, muito vento e ramos de árvores por todo o lado não tenho muito mais a registar, felizmente. Nada de cortes elétricos ou de comunicações.

Mas a zona que marcas tem vários quilómetros de comprimento, consegues ser mais específica?
A marginal, por exemplo, não faço ideia como estará.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2015 às 20:46)

ruka disse:


> queda de árvore de grande porte na rotunda da boavista, um carro foi apanhado


Tentei passar por lá pouco depois das 19h00 e estava caótico, um cenário quase dantesco com engarrafamentos e sirenes por todo o lado...


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 21:03)

Uma tempestade infame pelas consequências e que foi mal modelada e mal avisada:


















Houve ou não rajadas muito superiores a 91 Km/h?!

Choveu ou não torrencialmente em Leiria e Coimbra?!

Houve ou não descargas eléctricas frequentes na região centro, litoral e interior?!

Podem mover esta mensagem para o tópico apropriado se assim entenderem, obviamente. Já lá pus algumas.


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 21:10)

Chove novamente , muito vento ainda , céu muito , muito carregado .

Aqui a volta , um cenário com os rios muito cheios, agua e pequenos lagos por todo o lado e muitos, muitos ramo e folhas no chão e algumas arvores tombadas .


----------



## meteoamador (4 Mai 2015 às 21:22)

Boas 

Situação a acalmar por aqui,  já não chove e o vento acalmou.
Há pouco vi um flash 

Tatual 12.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Mai 2015 às 21:26)

StormRic disse:


> Uma tempestade infame pelas consequências e que foi mal modelada e mal avisada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De facto foi tudo feito numa toada, e realmente se o IPMA não conseguiu prever a tempo e horas pelo menos devia ter remediado a situação e emitido avisos em cima do joelho (como de resto até já tem acontecido).
Relativamente aos avisos de trovoadas o IPMA tem uma forma muito esquisita de os emitir, eu tenho poucas memórias do IPMA emitir um aviso especifico de trovoada, simplesmente na maior parte das vezes eles ''encaixam'' sempre as trovoadas no aviso de precipitação (o que por vezes acaba por ser um disparate (hoje por exemplo). Mas cenários destes vão continuar a ocorrer, eu nunca mais me esqueço da noite de 4 para 5 de Setembro de 2013 ((http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-interior-norte-e-centro-setembro-2013.7261/page-6), a trovoada tinha começado ao inicio da noite de 4 e foi intensificando-se ao longo da madrugada, o ritmo de relâmpagos e trovões era bastante frequente, choveu ainda bastante forte (tudo resultou de um training de células que entrou em Leiria), contudo a resposta do IPMA foi não emitir rigorosamente nenhum aviso, e hoje relativamente a Leiria e Coimbra foi parecido. Enfim há muito a melhorar mas acho uma atitude indolente por parte do IPMA fingir que nada se passou.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 21:31)

meteoamador disse:


> Há pouco vi um flash



A última descarga registada do dia foi esta, há cerca de hora e meia:


----------



## jcboliveira (4 Mai 2015 às 21:32)

Registei 80 Km/h o que é bastante elevado para a zona do ISEP (com 86 andei à procura das pás de um gerador eólico que não tinha sido travado). Felizmente nada de especial a assinalar.Hoje estive em conversa para um novo projeto (ainda não posso revelar) que se der resultado vai vos deixar "felizes" nos dias de temporal.


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

Mas que ventania louca que aqui vai , esta a aumentar de intensidade novamente , não para . . .


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mai 2015 às 21:34)

Boa noite,

Tarde bastante ventosa por aqui.
O acumulado do dia vai em *17,2mm*
Intensidade máxima de *29mm/h
*
Temp max: *18,4ºC
*
Vento máximo de *54,7km/h*
Rajada máxima de* 111km/h*











Pressão minima de *997,60mb* às 14:19h


----------



## james (4 Mai 2015 às 21:41)

Muita chuva e vento agora


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 21:48)

Pequeno time-lapse de hoje. Reparem nos fios de alta tensão, parecem as cordas de secar a roupa. 



Daqui a pouco coloco um vídeo mais longo da ventania desta tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2015 às 21:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Rajada máxima de* 111km/h*



Registo espectacular, João Paulo!
Belo teste a instalação da  tua EMA.


----------



## StormRic (4 Mai 2015 às 22:22)

Espero que o radar de Arouca não tenha sido danificado pelo vento, afinal é a sua primeira experiência sob vento desta força, se não estou em erro.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Mai 2015 às 22:25)

StormRic disse:


> Espero que o radar de Arouca não tenha sido danificado pelo vento, afinal é a sua primeira experiência sob vento desta força, se não estou em erro.



Tranquilo StormRic, nunca presenciei nos EUA nem em Portugal destruição de radares por ação do vento. Os radares só são danificados com a queda de granizo @StormRic


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2015 às 22:34)

Dois vídeos que fiz ao chegar a casa, já perto das 20h00. O pior já tinha passado mas o vento ainda se fazia sentir com bastante intensidade.
Ver HD.


----------



## boneli (4 Mai 2015 às 23:16)

Infelizmente o mau tempo provocou a morte a um jovem aqui em Braga.

Com a força do vento uma árvore cedeu e caiu mesmo em cima da jovem que ainda foi transportada com vida para o hospital mas não resistiu aos ferimentos. 

_Homem morreu depois de atingido por árvore em Braga_
_http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia/homem-morreu-depois-de-atingido-por-arvore-em-braga-1694536_


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Mai 2015 às 23:44)

Boa noite.

Infelizmente houveram estragos num evento que parecia ser apenas um simples temporal de primavera, com algum vento e alguma chuva...
Há que lamentar uma morte devido a esta tempestade inesperada, e relativamente aos estragos também são de lamentar.
Hoje andei muito absorvido com o trabalho e pouco testemunhei deste mau tempo.
Muita chuva mas apenas por períodos e bastante vento - à hora em que mais se intensificou não pude observar o mesmo.
Aqui o *acumulado de precipitação* foi de *44,2 mm* (um valor interessante até).
O *vento máximo* registado foi de *43,6 km\h pelas 17.06h*, e a *rajada máxima* foi de *72,4 km\h às 14.32h* (relembro que a minha zona é relativamente abrigada).
A *pressão atmosférica mínima* registada foi de *1000,0 hPa às 13.19h*.

*Tatual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Mai 2015 às 23:57)

Vídeo mais completo do vento forte que se fez sentir por cá:


----------



## Macuser (5 Mai 2015 às 01:31)

Bom Dia meus Caros Amigos...

Preciso da Vossa Ajuda mais Especializada.
Tenho o Batizado do meu Filhote dia 30 deste mês de Maio. As coisas andam como se vêm. 
Decerto não seria aqui o sitio mais aconselhado para a pergunta, mas alguém se atreve a dar alguma previsão para aqueles dias do fim do mês? Sol ou Chuva?

Desculpem o incomodo.

Cumprimentos

Marcelo Mendes


----------



## GabKoost (5 Mai 2015 às 07:03)

Macuser disse:


> Bom Dia meus Caros Amigos...
> 
> Preciso da Vossa Ajuda mais Especializada.
> Tenho o Batizado do meu Filhote dia 30 deste mês de Maio. As coisas andam como se vêm.
> ...



Ninguém à face da terra pode dizer que tempo vai fazer num dia específico num local exacto daqui a mais de 3 semanas.

Absolutamente ninguém.


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2015 às 08:56)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tranquilo StormRic, nunca presenciei nos EUA nem em Portugal destruição de radares por ação do vento. Os radares só são danificados com a queda de granizo @StormRic



Não "presenciaste" mas há imensos casos de radares danificados ou mesmo destruídos pelo vento nos EUA, sobretudo durante a passagem de furacões ou downbursts de trovoadas.
Mas não julgo ser o caso. Já por exemplo a rede eléctrica ter sido danificada, isso já não me surpreenderia nada, como sabemos às vezes basta um vendaval mediano para se ficar sem energia em certas zonas.




Macuser disse:


> Bom Dia meus Caros Amigos...
> Preciso da Vossa Ajuda mais Especializada.
> Tenho o Batizado do meu Filhote dia 30 deste mês de Maio. As coisas andam como se vêm.
> Decerto não seria aqui o sitio mais aconselhado para a pergunta, mas alguém se atreve a dar alguma previsão para aqueles dias do fim do mês? Sol ou Chuva?



Não dá mesmo para saber. 10 dias antes podes começar a ter uma tendência, mais ou menos certa conforme o consenso ou não entre diferentes modelos. 5 dias antes já dá para uma previsão. Mas depois depende da sinóptica, há umas em que existe mais confiança em dizer que o tempo vai estar de determinada forma, há outras mais instáveis em que por vezes nem na véspera se sabe.
Pergunta novamente uns dias antes.


----------



## Névoa (5 Mai 2015 às 09:21)

Chovia intensamente por aqui há uns 30 minutos atrás, desde então enfraqueceu mas salvo erro ainda chove.


----------



## james (5 Mai 2015 às 11:04)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de aguaceiros .

Tatual : 16 graus centigrados


----------



## Snifa (5 Mai 2015 às 13:16)

Boas,

Hoje está um dia bem mais calmo depois da tempestade de ontem com rajadas que ultrapassaram os 100 Km/h, vão caindo aguaceiros fracos mas curtos.

Temperatura agradável com 14.6 ºc actuais, vento fraco de Oeste.

Há momentos passei pela Rotunda da Boavista e ainda é visível a árvore de grande porte que caiu ontem e causou estragos avultados num carro, cá ficam duas fotos que fiz há pouco (telemóvel)

Foi uma sorte não ter apanhado nenhuma pessoa em cheio, pois aquela hora há sempre bastante movimento nesta zona.


----------



## smpereira (5 Mai 2015 às 14:59)

Boa tarde,
O céu apresenta- se pouco nublado com bastante sol, muito diferente dos últimos dias, uma boa tarde de primavera.
De manhã ainda caiu um aguaceiro.
Tactual: 17 graus centigrados


----------



## cookie (5 Mai 2015 às 15:10)

Por vc o dia amanheceu muito mais calmo. Algum vento e generosas abertas. Ainda não choveu por aqui.


----------



## Névoa (5 Mai 2015 às 15:30)

Quando eu morava à frente da Igreja da Lapa via que volta e meia avaliavam as árvores daquela região, e então faziam podas ou mandavam mesmo abaixo algumas árvores consideradas inseguras. Nem isso salvou um carro de ser esmagado por uma árvore atrás do quartel, a tal ponto que cheguei a confundir o carro com uma caixa amassada de papelão, e só a  muito custo consegui perceber naquilo as formas de um carro. Isso no inverno de 2013/14...

Por aqui não observei muitos danos ontem, mas temo que um altíssimo tronco de palmeira morta, esquecida por todos numa situação bastante precária, vá provocar muitos danos quando cair, acima de um prédio  ou de umas casas, dependendo do vento.

Tarde ensolarada por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mai 2015 às 16:21)

boa tarde,

Dia de céu pouco nublado.
Estão *14,4ºC* e vento fraco de WSW

Ontem as rajadas foram em alguns locais superiores a 100 km/h , vou deixar aqui valores registados/ partilhados:

*Rajadas >100Km/h:*
-Pampilhosa da serra, Fajão: 119,5 Km/h ( IPMA )
-Rio Tinto, Porto: 113 Km/h ( WU )
-Rechousa, VNGaia: 111 Km/h ( @Joaopaulo )
-Caminha, Seixas: 109,1 Km/h ( @cstools.net )
-Mogadouro: 106,9 Km/h ( IPMA )
-Marquês, Porto: 103 Km/h ( @Snifa )
-Penhas douradas: 102,2 Km/h (IPMA )
-Ovar / Maceda: 100,9 Km/h ( Base aérea )

Mapa IPMA:





Dados OGIMET:


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mai 2015 às 17:43)

Acumulados das estações do IPMA e também estações privadas do WU ( coloquei os acumulados do dia 4 + a 1ªhora dia 5)




Podem haver estações com dados errados devido ao vento forte de ontem..


----------



## 1337 (5 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

No caso da EMA de Ponte de Lima só está errado devido ao facto que só contabilizou precipitação a partir das 16h. Obrigado pelo trabalho João


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mai 2015 às 21:57)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi um dia calmo, com céu muito nublado e razoáveis abertas pela tarde.
O vento soprou fraco a moderado.
Tivemos alguns aguaceiros até meio da tarde, mas fracos.
O acumulado de hoje, *1,0mm*, foi-o durante a madrugada.

*Tatual: 10,1ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 23:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem as rajadas foram em alguns locais superiores a 100 km/h , vou deixar aqui valores registados/ partilhados



Excelente trabalho de recolha, registo e partilha!  Obrigado João Paulo!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados das estações do IPMA e também estações privadas do WU ( coloquei os acumulados do dia 4 + a 1ªhora dia 5)



 sempre!

Temos que desistir para já de Viana do Castelo e Porto S.Gens, a primeira por razões óbvias, a segunda também mas só observando a série de valores se percebe porquê:









Podes acrescentar *Cabril 40,0* que só não apareceu no resumo diário automático porque lhe faltava uma hora mas como foi numa altura em que a chuva tinha parado (14h) não deve alterar o total.


----------



## StormRic (5 Mai 2015 às 23:29)

Snifa disse:


> árvore de grande porte que caiu ontem e causou estragos avultados num carro



Infeliz árvore que parecia ter um tronco saudável. Imagine-se a força necessária para partir desta forma um tronco daquela dimensão. A árvore foi vítima da conjugação de três infortúnios: a sua colocação num local urbano desprotegida (numa floresta densa e natural as árvores protegem-se umas às outras porque conseguem fazer o vento passar por cima das copas), provavelmente o local é até um corredor de vento criado pelos edifícios e ruas; já tinha a folhagem de primavera praticamente desenvolvida; ventos desta ordem não são de todo normais nesta época do ano embora, claro, ocorram ocasionalmente, mas até agora a árvore nunca tinha sido tão alta...
Estas condições podem com certeza aplicar-se a muitos outros casos de árvores de grande porte que tombaram com este temporal, ainda mais tragicamente pelas consequências humanas que já conhecemos. As árvores artificialmente colocadas relativamente isoladas em meio urbano são algo inerente ao nosso estilo de urbanismo, utilizamo-las como se de objectos de mobiliário urbano se tratasse. É difícil entendermos que isto não tinha necessariamente de ser assim, tal como o uso que fazemos dos animais, dos jardins zoológicos, do seu comércio e exploração, da sua manipulação, obrigando-os a vidas ( ou mortes) totalmente desviadas do seu meio natural de existência. Desculpem-me o off-topic, é apenas uma semente de ideias para germinar.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mai 2015 às 00:03)

Noite calma, banhada pelo belo luar de uma lua quase cheia:



Still night. Porto, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## james (6 Mai 2015 às 00:14)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , o céu esta muito nublado , esteve assim o dia todo .
Ate ao inicio da tarde caíram aguaceiros .
Neste momento , a lua cheia a espreitar por entre as nuvens provoca uma atmosfera fantástica , fantasmagórica diria mesmo .


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 00:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Noite calma, banhada pelo belo luar de uma lua quase cheia:



Bela foto, perfeito o jogo de luzes! Um céu de estagnação depois da tempestade, fruto do avanço rápido da crista anticiclónica vinda de sudoeste que se apressou a tomar o lugar da depressão de ontem, mas sem grande proeminência em termos de pressão, aspecto bastante raso, daí os ventos fracos nesta altura:


----------



## Macuser (6 Mai 2015 às 03:19)

Vince disse:


> Não "presenciaste" mas há imensos casos de radares danificados ou mesmo destruídos pelo vento nos EUA, sobretudo durante a passagem de furacões ou downbursts de trovoadas.
> Mas não julgo ser o caso. Já por exemplo a rede eléctrica ter sido danificada, isso já não me surpreenderia nada, como sabemos às vezes basta um vendaval mediano para se ficar sem energia em certas zonas.
> 
> 
> ...




Obrigado Por todas As Respostas Obtidas.
Dia 20 eu volto a chatear a equipa 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Macuser (6 Mai 2015 às 03:25)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje está um dia bem mais calmo depois da tempestade de ontem com rajadas que ultrapassaram os 100 Km/h, vão caindo aguaceiros fracos mas curtos.
> 
> ...




Boas. Eu percebo pouco de Arvorologia 
Mas esta arvore, não me parece apresentar nenhum pedaço da sua estrutura interior e exterior podre. Tem uma estatura considerável, e parece ter sido podada, não sei é se da melhor forma. 
Com bastante experiência no corte de arvores, para madeira, e arrasto das mesmas, não estou a conseguir imaginar o que se passou aqui para ela simplesmente.... quebrar como uma "Galha" de acender a fogueira...

Alguma medição nesta área que justifique isto?
Sei que pode estar num local um bocado desamparado, alto, exposto aos ventos, mas mesmo assim.....

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mai 2015 às 07:39)

Bom dia.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se quase limpo e o vento está calmo - praticamente inexistente.
Bastante frescura nesta madrugada e início da manhã...

*Tmín: 5,7ºC

Tatual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Veterano (6 Mai 2015 às 08:23)

Bom dia. Muito sol, poucas nuvens e uns agradáveis 12,5º.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mai 2015 às 22:34)

boa noite,

Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Vento de Leste durante a noite e de Oeste durante a tarde.

Temperatura máxima *15,5ºC*
Temperatura minima *9ºC
*
Imagem satélite desta tarde:
*




*
------
Bela minima em Lamas de mouro, pelas 2h o vento enfraqueceu e a inversão intensificou-se
*





Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ontem ao final da tarde:



Clouds_5Mai15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_5Mai15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_5Mai15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Clouds_5Mai15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


*


----------



## cookie (6 Mai 2015 às 23:18)

O dia hoje amanheceu frio com 11 graus. Céu praticamente limpo durante o dia com algumas nuvens a seguir o seu caminho. Pelas 18h encobriu e neste momento recebi alerta de chuva do rain alarm, para não muito longe daqui.

Deixo foto matutina do sol a espreitar.


----------



## james (7 Mai 2015 às 00:21)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , esteve um dia com períodos de céu muito nublado .
Neste momento , o céu esta muito nublado .

Tatual : 13 graus centigrados
PA : 1016 hPa ( em queda )


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 02:35)

Aqui vou com 12,8ºC, humidade a 78% e vento moderado de ENE.

Pressão a descer bem, 1014,1 hPa


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Madrugada bem amena devido ao vento constante de *E/ ENE * , minima de *12,7ºC* 

Agora com *16,6ºC* e já com vento moderado de *SSW *com algumas rajadas.

O céu apresenta-se com cirrocumulus, visíveis na imagem satélite:


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2015 às 14:50)

Boas,

por aqui o céu apresenta bastantes nuvens ainda que o sol se mantenha à espreita. Está algo abafado.

Ao fim da tarde/noite vou estar em Barcelos. A ver se aquele manto de nuvens dispara umas células ao estilo do dia 31 de Out do ano passado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mai 2015 às 15:43)

Já há células aqui no litoral Norte, não esperava tão cedo. O IPMA preve chuva fraca e nao fala em nada de trovoada no entanto o Stormy falou ontem em aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada\granizo o que vos parece?


----------



## cookie (7 Mai 2015 às 15:45)

Trovoada? Ha coisa de uns 20/30 min ouvi um trovão ao longe. O céu encobriu por completo e caem agora umas pingas grossas. O resto do dia foi de sol e temperatura amena (mesmo às 7:00) e que ainda se mantém.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 15:52)

Andam ali umas células , o movimento é SW - NE


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 16:04)

Deve estar a chover bem no Mindelo




Aqui caíram umas pingas nada mais .


O ambiente está a ficar abafado, temperatura actual de *16,7ºC* com *76%HR*
Francelos vai com *17,4ºC* e *82%HR*


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2015 às 16:05)

Céu ameaçador a SO.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2015 às 16:21)

Chove bem!


----------



## cookie (7 Mai 2015 às 16:34)

Fotos tiradas ha pouco


















De momento estão 20graus.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2015 às 16:41)

Isto sim é tempo de Maio. Ainda há pouco choveu forte e já estou cheio de calor.

Está muito húmido, aumentando ainda mais o desconforto térmico.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2015 às 17:14)

Da cidade de Braga vejo uns ondulatus asperatus fantásticos a norte. Tirem fotos, não tenho a camara comigo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 17:27)

Chove


----------



## cookie (7 Mai 2015 às 17:33)

Céu ondulado


----------



## cookie (7 Mai 2015 às 17:58)

Infelizmente as minhas fotos não são representativas do belíssimo céu que estava naquele momento...


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 18:38)

Chove com pingas grossas, céu bastante escuro para Oeste/SW.

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um ribombar distante, alguém confirma?


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 18:44)

Chove bem !!
Muito escuro para SSW/ SW 

Céu limpo para leste  e undulatus para oeste!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 18:46)

cookie disse:


> Fotos tiradas ha pouco





cookie disse:


> Céu ondulado





cookie disse:


> Infelizmente as minhas fotos não são representativas do belíssimo céu que estava naquele momento...



 grandes fotos! Estão com certeza bastante bem representativas porque o aspecto é impressionante! _Altostratus undulatus_ (mas não _asperatus_).


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Mai 2015 às 18:47)

Snifa disse:


> Chove com pingas grossas, céu bastante escuro para Oeste/SW.
> 
> Pareceu-me ter ouvido um ribombar distante, alguém confirma?



O Mapa dinâmico do Radar do IPMA confirmar aquilo que vês e ouviste. O final de tarde promete pelas bandas da Invicta

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 18:49)

Bem me parecia, agora mesmo, relâmpago distante  nuvem/solo ( neste caso mar ) a WSW, aproxima-se muito escuro, a deslocação das nuvens é SSW/NNE


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 18:52)

Outro relâmpago distante  ( clarão)  mais a Oeste  não estava à espera disto 

EDIT: chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 18:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Céu limpo para leste  e undulatus para oeste!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 18:56)

Chove bastante , está a ficar nevoeiro !



Snifa disse:


> Outro relâmpago distante  ( clarão)  mais a Oeste  não estava à espera disto


Snifa , a célula a oeste do porto está a crescer!!






Edit: Chove torrencialmente , ouvi agora 2 trovões


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 19:03)

Que  dilúvio que para aqui vai


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 19:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Snifa , a célula a oeste do porto está a crescer!!



Esta vai para Esposende:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 19:05)

Ribombar agora mesmo , aqui por cima 
A base da nuvens está a minha altura


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 19:05)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Edit: Chove torrencialmente , ouvi agora 2 trovões



Os detectores não apanham...


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 19:06)

Está a trovejar 

Chove muito


----------



## smpereira (7 Mai 2015 às 19:07)

Chove bastante,  céu mt escuro 
Depois de um dia bem primaveril com bastante sol e temperatura amena


----------



## smpereira (7 Mai 2015 às 19:08)

Por aqui ainda não ouvi nenhum trovão


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 19:09)

Webcam de Leça da Palmeira em tempo real:








Não se esqueçam:

http://www.meteopt.com/observacao/webcams#


----------



## james (7 Mai 2015 às 19:13)

Chove bem !


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 19:20)

Muito escuro em aproximação 
As gaivotas andam tolas


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2015 às 19:21)

Boas,
Grande chuvada há cerca de 15 minutos na Avenida da Boavista! 
O meu carro ainda estava cheio de folhas agarradas da ventania de segunda-feira e ficou um brinquinho! 

Abrandou um pouco agora. Também não esperava isto tão cedo, foi uma bela surpresa. Também notei nos _undulatus_ a norte do Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 19:24)

Chuva puxada a vento , rajada superiores a 40km/h de SSW


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2015 às 19:24)

Boa tarde (ou fim dela). 

Por cá depois de um dia agradável e com algum sol (com as nuvens aqui e ali a tapar por períodos), eis que a escuridão avança agora de O.
Já pingou e o vento sopra fraco.
Deixo aqui imagens de há minutos:





































Desculpem a qualidade. Apesar de usar uma reflex, a lente não é digital e apenas usei o editor de imagem do office (fraquinho) para dar um pouco mais de luminosidade.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 19:24)

webcam de Braga, belo céu, parece undulatus:







Joaopaulo disse:


> Muito escuro em aproximação
> As gaivotas andam tolas


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mai 2015 às 19:26)

Boa tarde,

E de repente chove bem!

A acompanhar um cheiro intenso à terra.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2015 às 19:28)

Grande escuridão e volta a chuva. 
Na VCI está quase tudo parado.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 19:28)

Está a chegar a Braga:






Boa bátega sobre Esposende.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2015 às 19:28)

Por Barcelos tb já choveu bem.


----------



## james (7 Mai 2015 às 19:31)

Que grande chuvada


----------



## dj_teko (7 Mai 2015 às 19:43)

Chove forte por aqui e muito escuro virou noite de repente


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 19:45)

Imagem fantástica , é visível a sombra das bigornas !!





Atividade elétrica a NE de Braga:





Detetor IPMA


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2015 às 19:56)

Grande chuvada! Já faz "fumo" nos telhados! 
O vento também vai soprando com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 19:57)

Que grande chuvada agora !


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2015 às 20:08)

Torrencial em Barcelos


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 20:15)

Acumulado de* 7,9mm* a subir 
........
O ISEP já leva* 9.91 mm
*
Intensidade da chuva máxima: *58.17 mm/h* às 19:00h


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

Muita chuva, uma boa rega neste fim de tarde, sigo com *9.2 mm *acumulados e a subir


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 20:26)

Não pára a chuva, atingidos os *10.6 mm* agora


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2015 às 20:54)

Vai abrandando agora. A estação de Lordelo vai nos 9,9 mm, acumulados em pouco menos de duas horas.


----------



## james (7 Mai 2015 às 20:56)

Neste momento estou por Braga e chove intensamente .

Ceu muito carregado .


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 21:06)

*13.8 mm* acumulados por aqui

*14.5 mm* no Isep

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/weather/index.html


----------



## cookie (7 Mai 2015 às 21:25)

Pois por aqui tb regressou o temporal com chuva forte e vendaval! Trovoada não me apercebi de nada...


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 21:43)

Aqui o acumulado  está nos *12,4mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 22:01)

Chuvada agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 22:03)

Acumulados IPMA (19H)


----------



## Paelagius (7 Mai 2015 às 22:07)

Boa noite,

Por vezes começam a surgir umas rajadas inesperadas de E.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 22:18)

A rega chegou até zona da Figueira da foz


----------



## Snifa (7 Mai 2015 às 22:24)

Chuvada por aqui neste momento


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2015 às 22:24)

Mais uma boa rega por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 22:27)

Chuva puxada a vento a bater nas janelas 
Chove bem a sul


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 22:38)

Rajadas a aumentar de intensidade , *47km/h* agora:assobio:
Acumulado  de *14.5 mm*

Imagem para as 00h UTC






Mais de 19mm nas estações na zona de Ovar






Mesmo em cima da estação de São João


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mai 2015 às 23:51)

Vento a soprar a *32,2km/h *com rajadas de *54,7km/h de SSW
*
Temperatura atual de* 14,9ºC*
Humidade: *97%
16,3mm *acumulados* *


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2015 às 01:09)

Já em Braga (Merelim), a madrugada segue com aguaceiros fortes e frequentes mas de curta duração. Pouco antes da meia noite apanhei uma molha daquelas ao chegar a casa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mai 2015 às 01:40)

Aguaceiro forte

Acumulados 0,8mm

Rate de 53,8mm/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Mai 2015 às 02:08)

Que bela noite. Está ameno e a chuva cai com intensidade com vento a acompanhar.


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2015 às 08:33)

Bom dia, 

chove bem por aqui neste momento 

Ontem terminei o dia com *17.8 mm* 

14.3 ºc actuais


----------



## james (8 Mai 2015 às 10:59)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de aguaceiros !


----------



## StormRic (8 Mai 2015 às 17:57)

Paelagius disse:


> or vezes começam a surgir umas rajadas inesperadas de E.



Rajadas de Leste? Em que zona exactamente, será um efeito local de vento a rodear edifícios? E o vento em geral de que direcção soprava?
Em Pedras Rubras e na região litoral norte em geral, por essa hora soprava de sul, 20 Km/h em média.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2015 às 21:32)

Boa noite.

Hoje ainda tivemos aguaceiros, fracos, ao longo da madrugada\manhã.
O acumulado de *3,3 mm* foi estabelecido às 1ªs horas do dia.
*Ontem* o acumulado ficou-se nos *14,7 mm*.
*O total mensal é agora de 143,3 mm* - já acima da média...
O vento soprou em geral fraco, excepto no início da madrugada quando soprou moderado.
Neste momento o céu encontra-se quase limpo e o vento sopra muito fraco de O\SSO.

*Tatual: 13,6ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mai 2015 às 22:23)

Boas ,

Aqui o céu está nublado mas já esteve limpo pelas 22h.
O acumulado do dia é de *2mm*
Dos aguaceiros curtos da madrugada e da parte da manhã.

A máxima foi de* 17,2ºC
*
O vento soprou fraco a moderado de *SSW/ SW
*
A pressão tem vindo a subir durante o dia..

Acumulados de ontem, dia 7:


----------



## james (8 Mai 2015 às 23:41)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , o céu esta muito nublado , esteve assim todo o dia .

Ate ao inicio da tarde caíram aguaceiros , sendo moderados durante a madrugada .

Por agora ainda vão caindo chuviscos .


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mai 2015 às 02:03)

Atuais 13,5ºC com 95%hr 
Vento fraco NE

Índice Uv muito alto previsto para amanhã


----------



## Paelagius (9 Mai 2015 às 06:06)

StormRic disse:


> Rajadas de Leste? Em que zona exactamente, será um efeito local de vento a rodear edifícios? E o vento em geral de que direcção soprava?
> Em Pedras Rubras e na região litoral norte em geral, por essa hora soprava de sul, 20 Km/h em média.



A direcção do vento estava variável.
Os gráficos do wunderground têm um gap com intervalos de amostragem de 5 minutos.
Os edifícios podem influenciar e induzir num escoamento turbulento.
Esta zona aplanada localiza-se no cimo de uma elevação limitada a S por escarpas sobre as margens do rio e ladeada por outra vertente a O menos acidentada. Apenas existe uma fileira de prédios, ao longo de um lado da rua principal. Entre eles, presumo que se forme um corredor eólico que possa ser afastado. Mas não há assim tantos edifícios, esta é mais uma zona de casas e jardins à volta.
O edifício onde habito está ligeiramente recuado em relação a essa fileira, estando abrigado de SE por um edifício bastante comprido medindo cerca de 100m.
Mas quando sopra de E, de feição com uma das frentes do apartamento, até a barraca abana — os estores dobram-se para o interior, e isso aconteceu. Se o vento viesse "atordoado" e às "cambalhotas" não seria tão vigoroso.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2015 às 10:05)

Bom dia.

Oficialmente começou hoje a onda de calor que se prolonga até amanhã.
Neste momento o sol já se esconde atrás de uma espessa cortina de nuvens baixas e algum nevoeiro que oculta tudo para além dos 200 metros - tende a dissipar na próxima hora (penso eu).
A manhã já se apresenta com uns tórridos *15,0ºC* de *temperatura* e uma *humidade relativa* baixíssima de *93%*.
A *temperatura mínima* roçou uns* 9,8ºC* tropicais.
O *vento* está a soprar intensamente, apresentando uma* intensidade média de 2,2 km\h*, variável.

Toda e qualquer semelhança com a realidade é pura verdade.
Aqui as gentes da casa já começaram os protestos, pois pensavam deslocar-se ás praias das nossas estâncias de veraneio.
Sendo assim, acho que o interior poderá ser o meu poiso para apreciar o lindo sol que ainda não avistei nesta manhã.

A todos desejo um bom domingo.


----------



## Paelagius (11 Mai 2015 às 06:03)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro matinal sobre o Rio Douro.


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2015 às 06:55)

Bom dia,

tempo fresco com mínima e actual  de *10.6 ºc.*

Nevoeiro cerrado neste momento por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Mai 2015 às 07:42)

Bom dia.

O dia começa hoje com sol, ainda fresco, mas agradável de sentir na pele o astro-rei.
O vento está calmo.

*Tatual: 11,0ºC
Hr: 89%*​
A todos, votos de uma excelente semana


----------



## guimeixen (11 Mai 2015 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro:



Foggy morning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Confirme ia subindo o nevoeiro começava a dissipar-se.
Foto tirada à beira da estação de comboios.



Sun through fog. by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Estou agora mais perto do centro da cidade e quando cheguei  por volta das 8h15 o nevoeiro já estava quase todo dissipado.


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2015 às 20:56)

Boas, 

por aqui máxima de *24.2 ºc* 

Neste momento ainda 20.8ºc com 71% de humidade e vento fraco de NW.

Amanhã a temperatura deverá subir mais um pouco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mai 2015 às 21:31)

Boas,

Aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro que até acumulou 0,2mm

O resto do dia esteve nublado com nuvens altas, a máxima chegou aos 23,1ºC às 19:53h

Agora com 20,1ºC e78%hr
Brisa de Oeste

Em francelos com 17,7ºC e 87%hr
Brisa de NW
Máxima chegou apenas aos 20,4ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 12:52)

Boas,

Aqui o céu encontra-se meio esbranquiçado e está quente na rua  

A estação regista agora *25,7ºC* com  *51%HR*

Devido ao núcleo de baixas pressões alí no centro de Portugal o vento vem de Sul/ SSE , e com ele vem a poeirada do Sáara


----------



## Névoa (12 Mai 2015 às 14:12)

Parece que a temperatura já está a baixar, sendo de 24,6C o registo actual do isep, que também assinala uma variaçāo de -1,9C  na última hora. S. Gens registou 27,2C às 12:00 e o isep tem, como máxima do dia até o momento, a marca de 27,1C registada às 12:47.


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2015 às 15:47)

Boas, 

máxima de *26.1 ºc* por aqui.

Neste momento em queda acentuada com 19.4 ºc e vento de WSW.

Começam a entrar junto à costa algumas nuvens baixas vindas de WSW/W.

E assim termina por aqui este breve episódio com temperaturas um pouco mais altas, mas sem serem nada de inédito para o mês de Maio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 15:54)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *25,8ºC* às 12:44h , desde aí a temperatura tem estado a descer rapidamente !







O mesmo de passou no ISEP, máxima de *27,1ºC* às 12:47h
*



*


EDIT:
Agora já vou com *17,5ºC* 

Humidade a aumentar bastante, *83%* neste momento.

Vento de WSW a *23km/h* com rajadas de *32km/h *


----------



## jcboliveira (12 Mai 2015 às 17:54)

Desde que comecei a sacar a temperatura aparente hoje foi a máxima registada: 33,9.


----------



## Stinger (12 Mai 2015 às 17:59)

Que tempo fresco,que diferença da manha para a tarde


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2015 às 18:00)

Descida acentuada de temperatura relativamente à máxima de hoje, sigo com 17.2 ºc actuais ( menos 8.9 ºc que a máxima que registei há umas horas atrás )

O céu encobriu completamente por nuvens baixas, vento SW 13 Km/h e HR 89 %

Boa frescura


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 18:31)

Aqui céu bastante nublado com *16,9ºC* 

Humidade nos *85%* e vento de SW

Nem parece o mesmo dia que tivemos até a hora do almoço


----------



## Névoa (12 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

Devo confessar que estou abismada com o que contam, especialmente da temperatura aparente de 33,9C (eu não tinha reparado neste valor no site do isep). Eu não coloquei o nariz para fora de casa hoje, e por isso não cheguei a comentar que a única hora em que senti algum calor foi logo cedo, quando algum sol ainda conseguiu entrar pelas frestas da persiana. Depois foi o normal dentro de casa, fresco q.b., se bem que o auriol da sala tenha chegado aos 21,5C (e acho que ainda continua assim). Bom treino para o verão


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 18:55)

Temperatura a subir um pouco e humidade a descer, o vento rodou para  SSE / SE


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Mai 2015 às 22:45)

Vou com *16ºC* está fresco lá fora !

Nevoeiro denso para o mar , aqui a humidade é de *94%*

Vento fraco de WSW


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mai 2015 às 00:33)

Boa noite,

Está fresquinho lá fora; 16,4ºC. O céu, que esteve encoberto durante praticamente todo o dia, começa agora a mostrar algumas abertas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 07:51)

Bom dia

O céu está encoberto e estão *15ºC *

Humidade a *95%* com vento fraco variável.


Hoje são visíveis estações com mínimas tropicais 

- *Loriga*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDSERRAD1
- *Castelo de Vide*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE2
- *Portalegre*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE9
- *Portalegre*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE15
- *Vila de Frades*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADEF2
- *Albufeira*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALGARVE1
- *Faro*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFARO7

Estações do IPMA às 6utc





Temperaturas aos 1500m , cerca de *20ºC* para o centro e *25ºC* para o Algarve


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 19:45)

Boas ,

Máxima de *19ºC*
Agora *16,1ºC* com *88%HR*


----------



## Snifa (13 Mai 2015 às 21:01)

Boas, 

por aqui mínima de *15.0 ºc* e máxima de *20.1 ºc*.

Neste momento 16.2 ºc, humidade 90 %, vento W: 12 Km/h

Dia com céu geralmente muito nublado, uma mistura de nuvens altas, baixas, e alguma poeira.


----------



## StormRic (13 Mai 2015 às 22:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Hoje são visíveis estações com mínimas tropicais
> 
> - *Loriga*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IDSERRAD1
> - *Castelo de Vide*: http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTALE2
> ...



Boa colheita .
A zona da Serra de S.Mamede é típica em mínimas tropicais assim que se aproxima o verão.


----------



## james (14 Mai 2015 às 07:50)

Bom dia ,

Dia com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos .


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2015 às 08:06)

Bom dia,
céu encoberto e chuva fraca por aqui

14.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mai 2015 às 08:27)

Há 2 dias atrás estavam mais de 30 graus, hoje nem metade e chove...
Parece que no fim de semana a temperatura sobe bem (mas nada de anormal) seguida de descida acentuada durante a semana e até alguma possibilidade de chuva fraca. Vai estar fresquinho para a semana...


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2015 às 09:05)

*0.5 mm* acumulados, já dá para uma pequena lavagem às ruas e assentar o pó


----------



## james (14 Mai 2015 às 14:15)

Por aqui , sigo com períodos de céu muito nublado .

Vento moderado .

Tatual : 15 graus centigrados


----------



## WiiSky70 (14 Mai 2015 às 14:42)

Por aqui alguma nebolusidade alta , nada de especial


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

Boas!
Nortada fresca esta tarde no litoral

Em Francelos, rajada máxima de *54,1km/h *e vento de *29,6Km/h *de NNW

Temperatura minima de *15,1ºC *, máxima de* 17,2ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (14 Mai 2015 às 21:38)

Boas,

Estive a ver o Pôr do Sol na Foz e estava cá um vendaval! Nem conseguia segurar a máquina grande parte das vezes. Fiquei todo desgrenhado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 22:18)

Instalaram uma estação na Praia da Aguda - VNGaia 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOAR2


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mai 2015 às 02:27)

Boas,

Bastante fresco este vento de norte!
Aqui vou com 11ºC ; 67%hr e vento moderado de N/ NNE

Deixo umas fotos do poente, com os cumulus no horizonte a deslocarem-se rapidamente para sul, nortada forte...



SunSet_14Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_14Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_14Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

-----



João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estive a ver o Pôr do Sol na Foz e estava cá um vendaval! Nem conseguia segurar a máquina grande parte das vezes. Fiquei todo desgrenhado!



Queremos ver essas fotos


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Mai 2015 às 08:52)

Bom dia.

Hoje amanhecemos com céu limpo, numa manhã fresca.
O vento não permitiu uma mínima mais baixa (*8,2ºC* às 04.26h). Vento que agora se encontra a soprar fraco.
No início da semana, a temperatura máxima por cá foi de *29,3ºC*.
Ontem, de madrugada e início da manhã, ainda tivemos alguma precipitação, fraca/chuvisco, mas sem acumulação.

*Tatual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2015 às 00:50)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Queremos ver essas fotos


Já lá estão no seu tópico dedicado.


----------



## 1337 (16 Mai 2015 às 19:31)

30.4ºc em Ponte de Lima, o mais quente do minho, quem diria que estou mais quente que Monção


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 00:38)

Boas

Noite agradável em Francelos *22,2ºC* , efeito do vento de Leste 

A máxima foi de *22,8ºC às 11:04h, *momento antes da brisa marítima entrar em ação ...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 02:18)

Francelos ainda com *22,1ºC* , já esteve nos *22,5ºC*
Vento de leste / ENE


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 03:22)

Já subiu aos *22,6ºC




*


----------



## Paelagius (17 Mai 2015 às 05:26)

Boa noite,

A estação mais próxima de minha casa,


Joaopaulo disse:


> Já subiu aos *22,6ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sopra, por agora, com maior intensidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 05:31)

Lestada moderada a forte.
Chegou aos 44kmh a rajada em Francelos!
Atuais 21,1ºc com 53%hr


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 13:15)

Boas,

Nestas situações de vento Leste , as zonas junto da costa enquanto a brisa marítima não entra , atingem temperaturas muito altas..

Minima tropical de *20,2ºC* em Francelos .
Agora vai com *28,4ºC* ; *42%HR *e vento Este
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO8#history
Na estação da Praia da Aguda , vai com uns quentinhos *30,1ºC* ; *44%HR* e vento de NNE 
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOAR2#history

Mas entretanto , em Leixões a nortada já chegou, temperatura atual de *19,5ºC* ; *71%HR* e vento de NNW
http://www.apdl.pt/meteorologia/tabela


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 13:23)

Temperaturas bem quentes no litoral





Em pouco mais de 10minutos , a estação da Praia da Aguda passou de *30,2ºC* para *26ºC*
Nortada chegou! http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOAR2#history


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mai 2015 às 13:36)

Com essa "frescura" toda mais no interior ainda me arrisco a ir ao "monte" durante a tarde! 
A estação de Lordelo regista uns bem quentes 29,5ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 14:18)

João Pedro disse:


> Com essa "frescura" toda mais no interior ainda me arrisco a ir ao "monte" durante a tarde!
> A estação de Lordelo regista uns bem quentes 29,5ºC neste momento.



Acho que não é necessário, em Lordelo do ouro o vento já está de NW , a temperatura está a descer


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 14:46)

Aqui na Rechousa vou com *27,9ºC* e vento de NE

A oeste , Francelos mais fresco atuais *22,5ºC* e vento de NO


----------



## Snifa (17 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui dia quente com máxima de *28.3 ºc* ( mínima de *18.3 ºc* )

Depois da lestada matinal, moderada com rajadas, neste momento já com vento de NW/NNW, sigo com 25.1 ºc e 49 % de HR, vento NNW: 18 Km/h.

Nos próximos dias deverá ocorrer um aumento da nortada e descida significativa das temperaturas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 20:18)

Boas,

Dia quente com céu pouco nublado de nuvens altas
Máxima de *28,6ºC*
Minima de *18,5ºC*
A Lestada durou até às 15:15h, momento em que entrou a brisa marítima para refrescar o ambiente.

Temperatura atual ainda de *25,3ºC* e *52%HR*
Vento fraco de WNW

-----
Em Francelos:
Máxima de *28,4ºC*
Minima de *19,7ºC* que é a minima do dia.

*

*


----------



## João Pedro (17 Mai 2015 às 22:34)

Boas,

20,3ºC lá fora a esta hora. Máxima de 30,2ºC.
Dentro de casa ainda 24,1ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 22:40)

Aqui ainda 23,8ºC o vento já sopra de ENE 

Francelos vai com 18,1ºC vento nulo!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mai 2015 às 00:15)

Temperatura a subir por aqui com 20,4ºC atuais.
Fui dar uma voltinha à Foz para refrescar e começava a entrar uma muito ligeira neblina marítima.


----------



## Névoa (18 Mai 2015 às 12:58)

Temperaturas bem mais altas que os 27C previstos ontem para o Porto, como era de se esperar: máxima de 31,1C e mínima de 17,7C registados em S. Gens. O que terá acontecido à RUEMA de Massarelos?


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2015 às 15:30)

Névoa disse:


> Temperaturas bem mais altas que os 27C previstos ontem para o Porto, como era de se esperar: máxima de 31,1C e mínima de 17,7C registados em S. Gens. O que terá acontecido à RUEMA de Massarelos?



Essa estação tem apresentado muitas interrupções, já esteve longos períodos sem registo ao longo do último ano.


----------



## Névoa (18 Mai 2015 às 20:55)

Agora à tarde fiquei a conhecer o significado da expressão 'acentuado arrefecimento', ao ter de enfrentar um vento gelado com uma roupa bem mais própria ao dia de ontem. O isep regista agora 16,2 C mas desconfio que esteja mais frio por aqui. De qualquer das formas, aproximadamente 15C de diferença em relação à máxima de ontem.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2015 às 06:56)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *10.5 ºc *

Neste momento 10.8 ºc e vento moderado com rajadas de N/NNW.

Sensação térmica bem fresquinha


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2015 às 08:35)

Bom dia. Estão 14,2º por Matosinhos, vento moderado às rajadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Mai 2015 às 09:56)

Por aqui finalmente um dia fresco, as temperaturas nos ultimos dias tem andado sempre perto dos 30º. Vento fraco por aqui, por vezes lá sopra uma rajada mais forte mas que não devem passar os 25\30 km\h


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 15:10)

Boas 
Tarde de Nortada forte no litoral.

Dados de Francelos:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Mai 2015 às 16:35)

Boa tarde! Nortada que não para. Desconfortável!


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2015 às 17:49)

Boas, 

nortada bem forte por aqui, a máxima foi de *18.4 ºc* 

Agora sigo com 15.7 ºc 

O destaque neste momento, além do vento, vai para uma neblina de fumo que invade a Cidade  vinda de Norte, cheira intensamente a mato queimado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 18:02)

Snifa disse:


> O destaque neste momento, além do vento, vai para uma neblina de fumo que invade a Cidade  vinda de Norte, cheira intensamente a mato queimado.




Boas!

Daqui também é visível uma "barra" acastanhada de fumo para Norte e NNE.
Faz um grande contraste entre o céu limpo e azul com esse fumo na superfície!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 18:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Daqui também é visível uma "barra" acastanhada de fumo para Norte e NNE.
> Faz um grande contraste entre o céu limpo e azul com esse fumo na superfície!



Numa busca rápida.. encontrei a causa!


----------



## Névoa (19 Mai 2015 às 18:12)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> nortada bem forte por aqui, a máxima foi de *18.4 ºc*
> 
> ...



Estive agora à janela a tentar localizar este fumo, acho que é uma massa acinzentada a meu sudeste. Não sinto cheiro a queimado mas também não sinto cheiro de nada depois do febrão que tive ontem à custa da mudança tão acentuada da temperatura.

De assinalar, por aqui, um vento bem forte que perto das Sete Bicas e Circunvalação faz com que o pólen caia como neve, em imensas quantidades.


----------



## Névoa (19 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Numa busca rápida.. encontrei a causa!


Na Póvoa!? Estranho, só vejo o céu ligeiramente acinzentado a norte, mas parece-me ser apenas nebulosidade.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 18:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Daqui também é visível uma "barra" acastanhada de fumo para Norte e NNE.
> Faz um grande contraste entre o céu limpo e azul com esse fumo na superfície!





Névoa disse:


> Estive agora à janela a tentar localizar este fumo, acho que é uma massa acinzentada a meu sudeste, Não sinto cheiro a queimado mas também não sinto cheiro de nada depois do febrão que tive ontem à custa da mudança tão acentuada da temperatura.
> 
> De assinalar, por aqui, um vento bem forte que perto das Sete Bicas e Circunvalação faz com que o pólen caia como neve, em imensas quantidades.





Névoa disse:


> Na Póvoa!? Estranho, só vejo o céu ligeiramente acinzentado a norte, mas parece-me ser apenas nebulosidade.



na imagem de satélite há 10 minutos atrás vê-se que essa nuvem de fumo está muito alongada pelo vento. Vista daí da região do Porto estende-se de N a SSE:






Outro incêndio em Vila Real com uma nuvem de fumo volumosa.

Aqui também se vê, às 18h:


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2015 às 18:36)

Ambiente doentio por aqui, o fumo vai-se adensando, já cheira a fumo dentro de casa,  até parece que o incêndio está mesmo aqui ao lado 

Sigo com 15.4 ºc , vento forte de NW e fumo 

Foto que  fiz há minutos, vista de minha casa, direcção NW:


----------



## Névoa (19 Mai 2015 às 18:41)

Snifa disse:


> Ambiente doentio por aqui, o fumo vai-se adensando, já cheira a fumo dentro de casa,  até parece que o incêndio está mesmo aqui ao lado
> 
> Sigo com 15.4 ºc , vento forte de NW e fumo
> 
> Foto que  fiz há minutos, vista de minha casa, direcção NW:



Que horror! Aqui nâo está nada assim, do que vejo das janelas a leste e outra que também dá um bocado para o sul está tudo normal, só uma linha baixa de nuvens mais escuras, ligeiramente acinzentadas. Acho que o vento empurrou a fumaça para o Porto, espero que isso fique logo limpo.
Eu ia tirar uma foto para mostrar o céu daqui, mas ainda tenho que ver para onde faria o upload pelo tablet, o que são coisas complicadas para o estado em que estou.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 18:44)

Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz há minutos, vista de minha casa, direcção NW:



 assustador!

Na imagem de satélite há 8 minutos, percebe-se, apesar da má qualidade da imagem, que o fumo se adensa nas camadas baixas, mal se distingue do terreno:





Aqui nesta imagem com mais zoom percebe-se melhor:


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 19:16)

Há pouco estava assim para Leste / ENE



Smog_19Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 19:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Há pouco estava assim para Leste / ENE



Há 13 minutos, a nuvem nota-se mais, também devido ao sol mais baixo:







Já atinge os arredores de Aveiro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 19:20)

Snifa disse:


> Ambiente doentio por aqui, o fumo vai-se adensando, já cheira a fumo dentro de casa,  até parece que o incêndio está mesmo aqui ao lado
> 
> Sigo com 15.4 ºc , vento forte de NW e fumo
> 
> Foto que  fiz há minutos, vista de minha casa, direcção NW:



Está muito pior por aí!

Isso deve ser uma mistura de Neblina marítima , poluição do ar (industria) e do fumo do incêndio


----------



## Snifa (19 Mai 2015 às 20:11)

*Incêndio mobiliza mais de 40 bombeiros na Póvoa de Varzim*

Hoje às 18:51

*Um violento incêndio está, a está hora, a consumir uma extensa área de pinhal e mato nas freguesias da Estela, Navais e Terroso na Póvoa de Varzim.*


As chamas deflagraram cerca das 13.30 na Rua do Outeiro, junto à A28 e à sede do Clube de Caçadores da Estela.

O vento facilitou a propagação das chamas que depressa atravessaram a A28, alastrando-se às freguesias de Navais e Terroso.

No combate ao fogo estão, neste momento, 41 bombeiros e 13 viaturas e já foram pedidos reforços às corporações vizinhas.

A A28 e a EN205 que liga a Póvoa a Barcelos estão com a circulação muito condicionada e poderão mesmo ter que ser encerradas ao trânsito.

http://www.jn.pt/paginainicial/pais...e%20Varzim&Option=Interior&content_id=4576979


Neste momento  ainda cheira intensamente a fumo e a neblina amarelada persiste.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 20:25)

Snifa disse:


> Neste momento ainda cheira intensamente a fumo e a neblina amarelada persiste.



Segundo a página da Protecção Civil o incêndio foi dominado há 10 minutos. Com o vento que está o risco de reacendimento é grande.

Mas tinha começado um outro pelas 16:26 em Esposende e já leva quatro horas a arder.


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 22:53)

Troposfera em directo, tornado quase no chão, não percam!


----------



## Snifa (20 Mai 2015 às 06:55)

Bom dia, 

tempo fresco, mínima de *8.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 8.8 ºc e vento moderado de N.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mai 2015 às 07:52)

Bom dia.

Ontem por cá não se fizeram sentir os efeitos dos incêndios.
Mas as condições são propícias...infelizmente.
O céu hoje apresenta-se com neblina difusa, com uma halo solar muito alargado, e com o sol ainda ténue.
O vento mantêm-se fraco, situação bem diferente de ontem de manhã. Durante a madrugada o vento foi acalmando.

*Tmín: 6,0ºC

Tatual: 9,7ºC
Hr: 64%*​


----------



## Veterano (20 Mai 2015 às 14:05)

Continua o vendaval, depois de uma madrugada mais calma. Trata-se de uma "super nortada".


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2015 às 18:45)

Boas,

Céu pouco nublado.

A máxima foi de *16,9ºC* às 12:50h
Minima de *9,4ºC* às 6:30h

Agora *15,3ºC* com *66%HR*
A temperatura aparente é baixa devido ao vento de norte bem fresco.

Em francelos, nortada moderada a forte , com rajadas que chegaram aos *60,2Km/h* hoje e ontem aos *67,3Km/h

Ontem ao poente :



sunset_19Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




sunset_19Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




sunset_19Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr*


----------



## StormRic (20 Mai 2015 às 22:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem ao poente :



 pilar solar na segunda foto e raios crepusculares na terceira. Boas composições, luz e cores. Os fios das linhas de energia até parecem uma pauta de música!


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2015 às 22:49)

Boa noite,

Atuais *14ºC* , *56% *de humidade e vento moderado de NNE

Hoje ao fim do dia



SunSet_20Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2015 às 22:54)

StormRic disse:


> pilar solar na segunda foto e raios crepusculares na terceira. Boas composições, luz e cores. Os fios das linhas de energia até parecem uma pauta de música!



Obrigado !! Boa descrição


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2015 às 17:36)

Por aqui é isto


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:37)

1337 disse:


> Por aqui é isto



A cena é terrível. Fotograficamente tenho que dizer que está muito bem realizado.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mai 2015 às 15:19)

Boa tarde.

Hoje apresenta-se o céu limpo, com alguma neblina para *O* e *N*.
O vento sopra em geral fraco de *E\NE* (ao início da manhã soprou por vezes moderado).
Estive há pouco a 500 mts de altitude (Monte do Pilar) e para *N* não observei nenhuma coluna de fumo - suponho que a direcção do vento é relevante e que por isso (e pela neblina presente) não tenha observado o fumo do incêndio em Ponte de Lima - daqui é muitas vezes observável a Serra de Arga.
Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de* 23,6ºC *e a *Tmín* de *8,8ºC.*

*Tmín: 11,0ºC

Tatual: 22,6ºC
Hr: 33%*​


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mai 2015 às 02:06)

Boa noite,

Vento de leste a entrar em Francelos

Em 30 minutos passou de 14,3ºC/ 84%hr para 19ºC/53%hr


----------



## Névoa (23 Mai 2015 às 08:31)

Existe uma diferença notável entre os valores do isep desta madrugada e aqueles registados em S. Gens: enquanto que no isep a mínima é de 15,2C às 6:28 e a máxima de 18,8C às 0:00, encontramos os seguintes registos horários em S. Gens-
2015-05-23 00h    17.0
2015-05-23 01h    15.8
2015-05-23 02h    14.2
2015-05-23 03h    14.8 
2015-05-23 04h    13.6 
2015-05-23 05h    12.8  
2015-05-23 06h    14.0
,


----------



## 1337 (24 Mai 2015 às 15:28)

Bastante calor hoje, temos algumas nuvens de evolução, formadas especialmente nas serras.


----------



## WiiSky70 (24 Mai 2015 às 15:51)

Elas já aparecem aqui na costa


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2015 às 19:09)

Boas,

Acabo de voltar ao Porto depois de mais um dia embrenhado nas serras da Freita e Arada. Muito calor por lá com céu limpo até à hora do almoço. Pelas 14h00 começaram a formar-se algumas nuvens que agora já começam a aparecer no horizonte portuense. 22,8ºC atuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2015 às 22:33)

Boas

Noite bastante agradável!
Vou com 21,3ºC e 55%hr
Vento de NNE a aumentar de intensidade 

Maxima de 22,8ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 01:41)

Lestada no Porto: 




*Francelos* vai com *21,6ºC
*
Em *Fermentelos* - http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROG2#history
*



*


----------



## james (25 Mai 2015 às 11:19)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia ( e noite ) de lestada quente .

Sigo já com 24 graus centígrados .


----------



## Paelagius (25 Mai 2015 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

O céu ficou de repente coberto por um manto de nuvens altas. Tem algo a ver com a aproximação da frente fria em dissipação?


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 16:04)

Boas ,

Tarde bem quente pelo Porto , no litoral a brisa marítima já está em acção





IPMA (14h UTC)





O céu por aqui está coberto por nuvens altas, deslocam-se de NE/ ENE para SW/ WSW





Parece que instalaram uma estação em Viana do Castelo 
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IVIANADO12#history/s20150518/e20150525/mweek


----------



## Névoa (25 Mai 2015 às 16:16)

S. Gens registou 29,2C às 14:00 UTC, a máxima talvez já tenha ultrapassado os 30C. Dentro de casa tenho uns estáveis 22,4C desde ontem.


----------



## StormRic (25 Mai 2015 às 19:38)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> O céu ficou de repente coberto por um manto de nuvens altas. Tem algo a ver com a aproximação da frente fria em dissipação?



Essas nuvens estão a ser geradas localmente, nascem nas montanhas a nordeste:





Julgo que a frente em dissipação pode estar relacionada mas é um fluxo em altitude de nordeste que produz as nuvens.
Imagem das 15h de hoje (14 utc) onde até se pode ver os efeitos do incêndio de Ponte de Lima:


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2015 às 21:48)

Boas, 

por aqui máxima de *25.9 ºc*.

Neste momento uns agradáveis 21.6 ºc com 58 % de HR e vento fraco de N.

Hoje o poente voltou a ter bastante fumo proveniente do incêndio em Gondar ( Caminha ), ao longe ainda se vê bem a coluna de fumo  para esses lados.






http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 22:08)

Boas,

Ainda bastante quente, sigo com *20,6ºC* e *69%HR*
O vento está de SSW muito fraco , em Francelos também está de Sul.

Durante a noite e manhã , a lestada esteve bem forte !
Vento max de *33,8km/h *
Rajada max de *54,7km/h*

Máxima quente de *26,1ºC
*
Aqui cheira a eucalipto queimado


----------



## james (25 Mai 2015 às 22:51)

Por aqui , temperatura ainda muito alta . 

Sigo com 21 graus e vento moderado de Leste .

Muito fumo a volta e intenso cheiro a queimado .


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 23:07)

Temperatura a subir , *20,8ºC* atuais
Brisa de Oeste.

Lua esta noite



Moon_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 23:57)

Temperatura continua a subir, *21,2ºC*
Vento já de ENE , humidade a descer!


----------



## Névoa (26 Mai 2015 às 11:13)

Segundo o mapa do ipma referente aos dados de ontem, as máximas do Grande Porto foram de 31,4C em Massarelos, 29,9C em S. Gens e 26,3C em Pedras Rubras, o que talvez possa reflectir o efeito da teia urbana em temperaturas já altas. As mínimas foram de 16,6C em Pedras Rubras e 15,6C em S. Gens, sendo que este valor encontra-se em falta para Massarelos, decerto porque os registos daquela estação terminam à 1:00 UTC de hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2015 às 13:29)

Boas,
Brisa marítima a chegar mesmo agora , vou com *26,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 17:48)

Névoa disse:


> Segundo o mapa do ipma referente aos dados de ontem, as máximas do Grande Porto foram de 31,4C em Massarelos, 29,9C em S. Gens e 26,3C em Pedras Rubras, o que talvez possa reflectir o efeito da teia urbana em temperaturas já altas. As mínimas foram de 16,6C em Pedras Rubras e 15,6C em S. Gens, sendo que este valor encontra-se em falta para Massarelos, decerto porque os registos daquela estação terminam à 1:00 UTC de hoje.



Também penso que o efeito urbano é decisivo bem como a maior ou menor proximidade da costa.
Pedras Rubras sofre sempre a influência da brisa marítima que começa a soprar em resposta ao aquecimento do interior da península. Isso é bem evidente nos gráficos horários com o pico duplo da temperatura durante o dia: o primeiro ocorre cerca das 11-12h enquanto o vento não roda, depois a temperatura tem um mínimo e volta a ter nova subida com novo pico pelas 16-17h quando a bolha de calor do interior mesmo assim consegue expandir-se e impôr-se à brisa marítima. O gráfico do vento identifica o agente desta evolução das temperaturas.






S.Gens e Massarelos têm um gráfico semelhante mas pela interioridade e o efeito urbano a máxima sobe mais. As mínimas de Pedras Rubras estão ligadas à temperatura da água superficial do mar, as das outras estações são menos reguladas por esse factor.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2015 às 22:21)

Boa noite,

Bem quente lá fora, *24,6ºC* com *45%hr*
Vento de NNE 
Máxima de *26,3ºC *às 13:28h.
*
*
Em Francelos  , maxima de *27,1ºC *(12:18h) antes da brisa marítima chegar.
Agora *17,2ºC* com *79%hr *e vento nulo.

Temperaturas atuais:


----------



## Névoa (26 Mai 2015 às 23:20)

StormRic disse:


> Também penso que o efeito urbano é decisivo bem como a maior ou menor proximidade da costa.
> Pedras Rubras sofre sempre a influência da brisa marítima que começa a soprar em resposta ao aquecimento do interior da península. Isso é bem evidente nos gráficos horários com o pico duplo da temperatura durante o dia: o primeiro ocorre cerca das 11-12h enquanto o vento não roda, depois a temperatura tem um mínimo e volta a ter nova subida com novo pico pelas 16-17h quando a bolha de calor do interior mesmo assim consegue expandir-se e impôr-se à brisa marítima. O gráfico do vento identifica o agente desta evolução das temperaturas.
> 
> 
> ...



Este post é muito interessante e vou estudá-lo com maior profundidade, apenas tenho a notar a questão da interioridade, uma vez que nenhuma das 3 estações está à beira-mar. De facto, Pedras Rubras estará mais a oeste, mas a linha costeira também avança mais para oeste na altura do aeroporto. Muito por alto vi agora no google maps a distância da estação de Senhora da Hora e do Aeroporto em relação ao mar, pareceu-me ser quase a mesma coisa. Para ver isso melhor eu precisava do meu desktop, mas aquilo não anda lá muito bem.
De qualquer forma, de facto, em Leixões hoje soprava uma brisa fresquíssima, coisa que aqui se chega a sentir dependendo da rua em que se está, isso por causa dos prédios e direcção do vento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2015 às 23:36)

Bem esta última semana os dias tem sido praticamente iguais , deixo os gráficos da minha estação de Francelos - VNGaia.
*>Temperatura:*




*>Humidade:*





*>Direção do vento:*





*>Vento e rajada:*


----------



## 1337 (27 Mai 2015 às 10:25)

Barbaridade chamarem a estação de S Gens de EMA, por exemplo ontem teve uma máxima igual á de Braga . Já para não falar que faz diferença em cerca de 4ºC da verdadeira EMA, que é a do Aeroporto.


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2015 às 10:56)

1337 disse:


> Barbaridade chamarem a estação de S Gens de EMA, por exemplo ontem teve uma máxima igual á de Braga . Já para não falar que faz diferença em cerca de 4ºC da verdadeira EMA, que é a do Aeroporto.



E a EMA do Aeroporto também não representa a Cidade, pois está a uns 10 Km do centro do Porto, mas sim, concordo, S Gens parece ter facilmente os registos de máximas algo  inflacionados, eu por exemplo ontem registei *26.5 ºc* de máxima ( mas a minha estação está numa zona alta e exposta da Cidade) o ISEP andou pelos mesmos valores ou um pouco mais ( +/- 1ºc ) .Eu sei que são localizações, exposições e instalações diferentes, mas mesmo assim fico sempre com a sensação que S Gens está com as máximas algo altas, pode ter a  ver simplesmente com o local em si e não um defeito/avaria da estação. 

Grafico de Porto/S Gens:


----------



## 1337 (27 Mai 2015 às 11:52)

Não falava se não fosse várias vezes ao Porto, ontem por exemplo na hora que S Gens registou  30.2ºC, passei eu na VCI e estavam 27ºC pelo carro, S, Gens claramente tem alguma deficiência ou do termómetro, ou do RS, ou então não é EMA mas sim RUEMA, que já fazia mais sentido


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 13:25)

Fiz um mapa das temperaturas máximas registadas ontem no Porto e arredores





Nota-se que S Gens , tem os valores um pouco altos comparativamente com as estações próximas.
Aqueles 32,6ºC em *Nevogilde* , devem de ter sido inflacionados ( RS não eficaz )...
Estive a ver os gráficos da estação e até me parece que são bastante idênticos aos de S Gens.


----------



## Névoa (27 Mai 2015 às 14:25)

Oh por favor falem o que for, mas se disserem que não é uma EMA, então, e já deve seŕ a terceira vez que digo isso, sendo a segunda este ano, apresentem provas neste sentido. Provas que aliás já foram apresentadas no sentido de afirmar que é uma EMA por membros que se importaram em mostrar no que baseavam as suas afirmações. Desculpem mas ignorar assim deliberadamente os esforços de outros membros não se traduz numa atitude construtiva para o forum.

Sugiro vivamente que escrevam para o ipma sobre esta situação, isso sim poderia ser algo construtivo pois, se houver lá algum problema, eles então podem tentar verificar a questão.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 15:11)

Calor lá fora, com *28,8ºC* 
Muito quente no centro do Porto 





SMPC IPORTOPO9 vai com* 31,6ºC*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOPO9#history


----------



## Snifa (27 Mai 2015 às 19:55)

Boas, 

máxima de *28.5 ºc* por aqui, a mínima foi de *18.3 ºc* 

Neste momento ainda 25.8 ºc com vento fraco de NNW e 41 % de HR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 20:21)

Boas,

Dia de céu limpo.
Durante a manhã esteve bastante vento , rajadas perto dos 50km/h de NE/ ENE

Máxima de *28,6ºC*
Minima de *18,4ºC*

Agora estão *25,5ºC* e *49% *humidade
Vento fraco de Oeste

---
Em Francelos a máxima foi de *29ºC* e minima de *16ºC*
Grafico da estação, queda de temperatura quando a brisa marítima chegou :


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 22:49)

Boa noite,
Noite agradável a temperatura está nos 24,9ºC e 46%hr
Vento de NE
Cheira a incêndio


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Mai 2015 às 23:30)

Que maravilha que se está pela cidade de Braga.


Devem estar prai uns 24°C.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Mai 2015 às 23:52)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia bastante quente pelo Porto hoje; pelas 13h00 em andamento na A28 em Leça o termómetro do carro marcava 31ºC. Neste momento estão ainda 23,3ºC por Lordelo e 26,9ºC dentro de casa!


----------



## Névoa (28 Mai 2015 às 00:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia bastante quente pelo Porto hoje; pelas 13h00 em andamento na A28 em Leça o termómetro do carro marcava 31ºC. Neste momento estão ainda 23,3ºC por Lordelo e 26,9ºC dentro de casa!



31C em Leça! Eu só saí hoje para levar o lixo, ao fim da tarde, e notei, para além do calor, que não havia brisa alguma, ao contrário de ontem. 
Aqui em casa cheguei aos 24,1C há bocado, agora já com 23,7C. Podia ser menos, mas a gatinha está com medo do climatizador.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 02:45)

Boas,

Noite de Lestada , para já moderada.
Atuais *19,7ºC* com *57%HR
*
Francelos segue com* 22,2ºC

Pouco depois do poente



SunSet_27Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Agora a lua está espelhada no mar



MoonReflection_28Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Mais perto:



MoonReflection_28Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




MoonReflection_28Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr
*


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2015 às 02:58)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Agora a lua está espelhada no mar



 lindas! Uma noite espectacular! Muito bem captado o espelhado!


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2015 às 08:17)

Bom dia,

mínima de *17.4 ºc *

Neste momento 20.6 ºc e vento fraco de E com 49 % de HR.

Hoje muito menos lestada, a brisa marítima deverá entrar mais  cedo e o dia já não será tão quente como ontem.

Olhando para Oeste já se nota bastante bruma sobre o mar, ao passo que nos dias anteriores era uma imensidão de um azul profundo a perder de vista.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2015 às 09:22)

Bem quentinho a esta hora em algumas estações do Porto..  








Sinceramente, há pessoas que antes de colocarem a estação on line deveriam ter umas noções básicas de como proteger o sensor correctamente, 42 graus a esta hora, vai lá vai...isto nem nos termómetros das farmácias 

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IRIOTINT2#history


----------



## Névoa (28 Mai 2015 às 12:02)

Há uma outra estação que mostra 40C na região da Câmara de Matosinhos, e, enquanto que estes valores estarão obviamente inflaccionados, eu não diria o mesmo dos 28,7C registados agora pelo SMPC Weather (e cuja máxima provisória já atingiu os 29,4C hoje). Convém não exagerar, mas também não podemos fazer o downplay da situação quando constatamos registos errados e, com isso, duvidarmos de estações que, a priori, por terem um compromisso público e serem geridas nos princípios deste compromisso, serão fidedignas.


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2015 às 13:05)

Essas Netatmo pelos vistos são uma praga. Parece um produto tão bom, uma app espectacular, mas depois o mais importante falha.
Mas as pessoas compram na mesma, é um gadget bonito e modernaço ...
Os portais agregadores de dados meteo a este ritmo acabam por se tornarem inúteis (de certa forma já começam a ser) se não avançarem rapidamente com medidas de controlo de qualidade.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 13:16)

Temperaturas máximas de ontem (IMPA e WU):




Não sei o que se passa com o ISEP, não consigo aceder ao site
http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt


----------



## Névoa (28 Mai 2015 às 13:22)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Temperaturas máximas de ontem (IMPA e WU):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde ontem à tarde que eu não consigo aceder ao site e também não o localizo no WU, mas se calhar estou a ver mal no mapa.

Será que vêm novidades?


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 14:30)

Por aqui 26ºC e 43%hr
Vento de Oeste 

Para leste/ ESE já de nota alguma coisa a evoluir .


----------



## rozzo (28 Mai 2015 às 15:15)

Vince disse:


> Os portais agregadores de dados meteo a este ritmo acabam por se tornarem inúteis (de certa forma já começam a ser) se não avançarem rapidamente com medidas de controlo de qualidade.



Pois, também penso que isto é crucial, chega a ser assustador olhar para os mapas do Wunderground, e ver desvios entre estações próximas na ordem de 10-15º, de forma completamente "aleatória", sem qualquer coerência espacial. Parece que se tornam inúteis os mapas, se não conhecermos algumas estações de referência que saibamos ter qualidade... Com um controlo, poderiam haver _layers_ a seleccionar pelo utilizador, até de acordo com o grau de fiabilidade das estações. Na verdade eles já terão algum muito básico, como aquele de aparecerem as estações com um tracejado quando faltam dados. Mas era preciso muito mais.

Isto de fazer um controlo é complicado à escala de um site como o Wunderground, que são milhares e milhares de estações, é compreensível. Mas talvez fosse altura de pessoas interessadas como nós começar a mostrar esse _feedback_ contactando este tipo de portais e expondo a situação. Eventualmente dará algum resultado...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 16:31)

Névoa disse:


> Desde ontem à tarde que eu não consigo aceder ao site e também não o localizo no WU, mas se calhar estou a ver mal no mapa.
> 
> Será que vêm novidades?


Parece que já está a funcionar!


----------



## Névoa (28 Mai 2015 às 18:11)

E a temperatura não desce...

O isep segue com 28C, o SMPC com 29,8C, já tendo registado uma máxima provisória de 30,1C hoje, enquanto que S. Gens registou 29,2C às 16:00 UTC. Não são dados isolados.


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2015 às 18:15)

Névoa disse:


> E a temperatura não desce...
> 
> O isep segue com 28C, o SMPC com 29,8C, já tendo registado uma máxima provisória de 30,1C hoje, enquanto que S. Gens registou 29,2C às 16:00 UTC. Não são dados isolados.


Não são dados isolados pois não, supostamente S Gens que é uma EMA, tinha de ter temperaturas mais baixas que no ISEP, que é uma RUEMA. Fantástico como uma RUEMA tem melhor condições que essa suposta EMA. Quanto ao SMPC não conheço nem confio nos dados disso.


----------



## Snifa (28 Mai 2015 às 18:26)

Boas,

por aqui máxima um pouco mais baixa que ontem com *27.8 ºc*

Neste momento sigo com 26.2 ºc vento W 9 Km/h e 43 % de HR.

Amanhã a descida deverá ser mais acentuada.


----------



## jcboliveira (28 Mai 2015 às 18:42)

Não são novidades foi um zig em vez de um zag no raspberry, . Já está a funcionar felizmente tenho backups


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 18:44)

Snifa disse:


> Amanhã a descida deverá ser mais acentuada.



Sim, amanhã já não deve aquecer tanto.
O vento de leste já não deve aparecer...vai estar de NNW / NW.

A máxima hoje foi de *27,2ºC*

Agora com *26,4ºC* e *41%HR*
Vento de* WNW*




1337 disse:


> Não são dados isolados pois não, supostamente S Gens que é uma EMA, tinha de ter temperaturas mais baixas que no ISEP, que é uma RUEMA. Fantástico como uma RUEMA tem melhor condições que essa suposta EMA. Quanto ao SMPC não conheço nem confio nos dados disso.



A estação *SMPC* é uma Davis ao Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil.





É normal as temperaturas serem mais elevadas pois está instalada mais próximo do centro da cidade (zona mais urbanizada ).


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 20:34)

A temperatura pouco tem variado desde as 14:30h
Agora vou com *25,9ºC *e vento fraco de* NW

Vou deixar aqui umas fotos que tirei de tarde para Leste / ESE:



Clouds_28Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Clouds_28Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Clouds_28Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Clouds_28Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Brisa marítima 



*


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mai 2015 às 23:34)

Boas,
Que noite abafada hoje!

Temperatura atual de 21,7ºC e 63%hr
Brisa de SSW 
Humidex 25,5ºC


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 01:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vou deixar aqui umas fotos que tirei de tarde para Leste / ESE:



 boas fotos, dá gosto ver estes _humilis_ passarem a _mediocris_ e quase chegarem a _congestus_. 

Não sei bem se aquela linha delimita realmente a entrada da brisa marítima, porque se assim fosse como se explica as temperaturas que estavam por esta hora ainda dentro daquela zona, tantas bem acima dos 30ºC?


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 02:35)

StormRic disse:


> boas fotos, dá gosto ver estes _humilis_ passarem a _mediocris_ e quase chegarem a _congestus_.
> 
> Não sei bem se aquela linha delimita realmente a entrada da brisa marítima, porque se assim fosse como se explica as temperaturas que estavam por esta hora ainda dentro daquela zona, tantas bem acima dos 30ºC?



Obrigado!!

É claro que a linha que desenhei poderia estar mais a oeste ou a leste de onde está...

Estive a ver por alto , os gráficos de algumas estações do ipma nesta faixa , e parece que a brisa entrou nos locais +- dentro da hora e da região prevista.

Exemplos :
- *Luzim*: o vento estava de SE , às 15utc o vento rodou para NW ,a temperatura estava nos 29,8ºC e desde aí começou a descer.

- *Anadia*: às 12utc vento estava de leste, a temperatura a subir.. Às 13utc o vento toda para oeste, a temperatura era de 32,9ºc mas a partir daí começou a descer.

-* Coimbra ( aeródromo)*: manhã de Lestada, às 13utc o vento estava de norte , às 14utc o pico da temperatura que chegou aos 32,5ºC , o vento rodou para NW a temperatura começou a descer.

- *Santarém*, *fonte* *Boa*: vento de componente Sul, das 15 para as 16hutc o vento roda para oeste, a temperatura que estava nos 34,8ºc começa a descer.

A conclusão que se tira é que a temperatura vai subindo até uns minutos antes da brisa marítima chegar.
Claro que em locais mais para o interior a brisa não chega com tanta intensidade que no litoral .. assim, a queda de temperatura não é tão notória


----------



## Névoa (29 Mai 2015 às 03:46)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado!!
> 
> É claro que a linha que desenhei poderia estar mais a oeste ou a leste de onde está...
> 
> ...



Não tem muito a ver com a questão em si, mas lembro-me de ter lido, a propósito do aquecimento global, e mais especificamente o porque de Portugal ser um dos países mais atingidos, que a brisa marítima tem um alcance de até 10 km do litoral (o que deixa uma boa parte do Porto fora da sua influência, por exemplo, mas deixará Pedras Rubras e S. Gens ainda dentro desta área. Não tenho a certeza sobre Massarelos, e acredito que o Isep, e talvez a estação dos SMCP da Constituição já estejam fora, mas tinha de verificar isso com mais cuidado). No entanto, acho que há outros factores, por exemplo a altitude que irá atenuar o factor urbano que detém e direcciona o vento em geral. Por outro lado, não adianta estar dentro desta área e ter muitos prédios à frente...


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2015 às 08:29)

Bom dia,

finalmente bem mais fresco e húmido, mínima de *15.8 ºc*, hoje já não temos lestada.

Neste momento 16.8 ºc com 78 % de HR.

Entretanto no Dubai a temperatura já  segue disparada a esta hora   


*Rua Mestre Joaquim Pereira Ramos IRIOTINT2*







http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IRIOTINT2#history


----------



## 1337 (29 Mai 2015 às 10:24)

Ontem a máxima chegou aos 33.7ºc em Ponte de Lima, máxima do mês. A mínima foi de 15.8ºC o que faz uma média de 24.1ºC. Muito quente para Maio


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mai 2015 às 10:56)

Boas,

Ao inicio da manhã , visível bastante bruma para o mar e nevoeiro para Sul daqui.

Ambiente bem mais fresco, a mínima foi de *14,7ºC
*
Nota-se em estações mais próximas da costa , que a mínima de hoje é idêntica à temperatura do mar.




> Leca da Palmeira IPORTOLE2: *13,7ºC*
> Nevogilde IPORTODI3: *13,4ºC*
> Praia da aguda IPORTOAR2: *13,6ºC*

Agora estão *19,6ºC* / *66%hr* /  Vento fraco de *Oeste*


----------



## Névoa (29 Mai 2015 às 13:15)

Em relação ao meu post anterior, e sobre o alcance da brisa marítima ser de 10 km (em Portugal, porque entretanto li um outro artigo que dizia que este valor varia bastante, sendo mais intenso nas zonas tropicais), a fonte mais directa parece ser um artigo no  Público:

www.publico.pt/ciencias/jornal/temperaturas-em-portugal-vao-subir-mais-do-que-media-mundial-no-futuro-27196585:


----------



## StormRic (29 Mai 2015 às 20:56)

Snifa disse:


> Entretanto no Dubai a temperatura já segue disparada a esta hora





 qual será a utilidade de uma estação dessas?


----------



## james (30 Mai 2015 às 01:04)

Boa noite , 

Hoje já esta uma noite mais fresca , sigo com 12 graus centigrados .


----------



## Snifa (30 Mai 2015 às 09:31)

StormRic disse:


> qual será a utilidade de uma estação dessas?



Naturalmente com estes dados exteriores é um completo disparate, a utilidade da estação será mais ao nível da monitorização interna da temperatura, humidade, niveis de Co2  dentro de casa e pressão atmosférica quando bem calibrada, tem uma  app que é bastante funcional e com gráficos interessantes. A estação  transmite para a net por wi-fi e não precisa de PC, mas quando se coloca  o sensor externo ao sol temos estes resultados, no mínimo bizarros.


----------



## Miguel96 (30 Mai 2015 às 19:08)

Quem me dera morar a 4 km do mar, é bem mais quentinho. Espinho=nevoeiro


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Mai 2015 às 19:40)

Bom fim de tarde.

De facto o calor abrandou, depois de uma semana bem quente para o mês de maio.
Hoje o vento de O\ONO tem-se feito sentir, moderado.
De sábado passado até 6ª feira a temperatura foi subindo ao longo dos dias, atingindo uma máxima de 31,5ºC (dia 28).
Ontem a máxima já desceu para 27,8ºC e hoje para uns agradáveis 24,9ºC.
As noite foram agradáveis, possibilitando bons passeios. A partir do início da madrugada já a brisa que se fez sentir permitia arrefecer as casas.
O céu apresenta-se quase limpo, com alguns cúmulos avistados ao longe, para NE e E.

*Tatual: 19,1ºC
Hr: 50%*​
*Um excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## Paelagius (30 Mai 2015 às 20:17)

Miguel96 disse:


> Quem me dera morar a 4 km do mar, é bem mais quentinho. Espinho=nevoeiro








EDIT: O tempo parece estar a mudar...


----------



## james (31 Mai 2015 às 11:33)

Bom dia ,

Por aqui , o céu esta muito nublado , a pouco caiu um aguaceiro .


----------



## Névoa (31 Mai 2015 às 11:45)

Está mais fresco, mas por algum motivo estranho a casa não arrefece, ou melhor, não se mantém assim. Ontem a temperatura de casa desceu aos 23,7C mas durante a tatde bateu o record de 24,9C na sala, depois manteve-se mais ou menos nos 24,6C.
Não percebo.

Do que sinto pela janela, hoje, está a ficar abafado.


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Mai 2015 às 13:54)

Boas ,
Tempo bem mais fresco
Durante a manhã esteve algum nevoeiro.

Minima de *12,3ºC* às 6:45h

Agora 16,8ºC  , humidade a 77% e Vento fraco a moderado de W / WNW

Fotos de ontem , nevoeiro sobre a costa:



Fog_30Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Fog_30Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Fog_30Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Imagem satélite ,visível a  faixa de nevoeiro





Reparei também nas sombras nas nuvens a OSO de Setúbal

EDIT: Caíram agora umas pingas 
E o radar não falha, ela anda aí..


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mai 2015 às 15:25)

Boa tarde,

Ao fim da manhã ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mai 2015 às 18:27)

Névoa disse:


> Está mais fresco, mas por algum motivo estranho a casa não arrefece, ou melhor, não se mantém assim. Ontem a temperatura de casa desceu aos 23,7C mas durante a tatde bateu o record de 24,9C na sala, depois manteve-se mais ou menos nos 24,6C.
> Não percebo.
> 
> Do que sinto pela janela, hoje, está a ficar abafado.



A inércia térmica das habitações em edifícios de vários andares é muito grande, são caixas de ar empilhadas e nem todas serão arejadas. A sensação de abafado deve ter a ver com o aumento de humidade.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos de ontem , nevoeiro sobre a costa:



 belos panoramas! Reparei nesse cirrus que projectavam sombra visível na imagem de satélite, viram-se ao pôr-do-sol, pouco depois o céu começou a encobrir-se por estratocumulus como aí.


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2015 às 00:22)

Trovao agora !!


----------



## Névoa (1 Jun 2015 às 00:36)

StormRic disse:


> A inércia térmica das habitações em edifícios de vários andares é muito grande, são caixas de ar empilhadas e nem todas serão arejadas. A sensação de abafado deve ter a ver com o aumento de humidade.
> 
> 
> 
> belos panoramas! Reparei nesse cirrus que projectavam sombra visível na imagem de satélite, viram-se ao pôr-do-sol, pouco depois o céu começou a encobrir-se por estratocumulus como aí.



Exacto! Deixei a janela do quarto aberta por uns 10 minutos, de 24,1C desceu logo para 21,6C. No entanto, mal fechei a janela e já subiu de novo para os 23,7C. É inútil, a única coisa que consegui foi encher o quarto de mosquitos. Chover é que era bom.


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2015 às 00:52)

Stinger disse:


> Trovao agora !!



não há trovoadas neste momento em todo o território. Também não há nuvens visíveis nas imagens de satélite capazes de produzir descargas eléctricas, nem registos em qualquer detector, nem ecos de radar.
A causa do ruído ouvido deve ter sido outra, mas de certeza não foi uma trovoada.


----------



## Stinger (1 Jun 2015 às 04:34)

Tens razao , o ceu estava coberto de nuvens mas baixas . E depois ouvi entao um ronco tal e qual um trovao mas parece desmistificado


----------

